# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - July 2017



## CH1 (Jul 1, 2017)

Optimism, opportunism or what? (with clergy approval I may say)


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Optimism, opportunism or what? (with clergy approval I may say)



I missed her. Would have liked to have asked her about libraries closing, Cressingham Gardens, Corbyn etc. 

Here's how it looks now, btw:


----------



## T & P (Jul 2, 2017)

I visited Tooting Market for the first time today, expecting a traditional grocer-heavy set up. I was surprised to see it was all but a clone of Brixton Village. And more pleasant and interesting, in fact. Right next to it is Broadway Market, which again appears to mimic Brixton and offer the equivalent to Market Row, with fewer food and drink establishments and a few more traditional businesses still about.

We do not seem to get many Tooting themed threads (in the London forum) so it's difficult to judge the local mood, but one gets the feeling that such changes have not attracted nearly as much criticism and accusations of gentrification as the changes to Granville Arcade here. Then again I guess Tooting has not experienced as absurdly high property and rent hikes as Brixton has.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Apparently travellers have moved onto the old Angela Davis Trading Estate site in Somerleyton Road.
Not sure of the exact details - but locals seem unhappy about it. There were 6 caravans yesterday I'm told - rising to 12 today.

Lambeth are not exactly efficient in progressing this Somerleyton Scheme are they?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 2, 2017)

T & P said:


> I visited Tooting Market for the first time today, expecting a traditional grocer-heavy set up. I was surprised to see it was all but a clone of Brixton Village. And more pleasant and interesting, in fact. Right next to it is Broadway Market, which again appears to mimic Brixton and offer the equivalent to Market Row, with fewer food and drink establishments and a few more traditional businesses still about.
> 
> We do not seem to get many Tooting themed threads (in the London forum) so it's difficult to judge the local mood, but one gets the feeling that such changes have not attracted nearly as much criticism and accusations of gentrification as the changes to Granville Arcade here. Then again I guess Tooting has not experienced as absurdly high property and rent hikes as Brixton has.



This FT is from 2015

Subscribe to read

Tory candidate says this:



> “The population turnover in Tooting is significant,” he says. “Old-school residents are moving out, either priced out of the rental market or cashing out their unexpected windfalls as prices have shot up, and they’re being replaced by a group on higher incomes — young professionals and families who tend to gravitate more naturally to the Tories.”



Gentrification is London wide. I don't know anyone in Tooting but hear same complaints about gentrification that our voiced here in other parts of London by people I know.

As the article says there is a ripple effect. Tooting is further out from central London. Brexit may be slowing down gentrification since that article was written. The financial sector may move business out of London.

Link doesn't work. FT erratic pay wall. Google London's" Tooting : gentrification and the Northern line effect" and it comes up


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 3, 2017)

Always loved Tooting and tried to move there and find a bigger place than we were renting in Brixton way back in 2003. We couldn't find anything though as the quality of rentals were really really poor. 

Still travel all the way from Walthamstow on a rare occasion to eat a brilliant curry. That seems to be as good as ever.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2017)

Depressing news: 


> Last year, 279 stabbings took place in Lambeth, a disturbing increase of 62% on the previous year.


Mayor of London introduces knife crime strategy as stabbings rise by 62% in Lambeth


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 3, 2017)

Different types of God-botherer are coming together at 7 pm at the BCA Faiths Together in Lambeth | Interfaith London 

It's affiliated with the Lambeth prevention of terrorism campaign


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 3, 2017)

editor said:


> Depressing news:
> 
> Mayor of London introduces knife crime strategy as stabbings rise by 62% in Lambeth



That really is depressing...


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2017)

So this weekend I nearly got in a fight with those racist homophobic hate filled religious cunts who wear the medieval costumes and shout out hate all over Windrush Square. 

Call me touchy if you like, but I did rather object to their line about how all gay people should be killed and their stuff about 'evil white devils'. Thankfully, no one listens to their bigoted shit but much as I'm all for free speech, these guys must be breaking hate laws all over the place.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 3, 2017)

editor said:


> Depressing news:
> 
> Mayor of London introduces knife crime strategy as stabbings rise by 62% in Lambeth



TBH I'm surprised it's only 62% - there've been so many South London stabbings in the news. And how can the Mayor's strategy help, when Police are deliberately cutting down on crime work so they can do more on terrorism? I'll be amazed if the rise in stabbing doesn't get significantly worse.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 3, 2017)

Follow up meeting tomorrow Brixton

Report of meeting of Council tenants and leaseholders re Grenfell. How it affects housing in Lambeth.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Follow up meeting tomorrow Brixton
> 
> Report of meeting of Council tenants and leaseholders re Grenfell. How it affects housing in Lambeth.


I posted it here too: Community Forum in Lambeth: Action for Safe Homes – meeting report


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2017)

And then there's this: 



> Residents of Cressingham Gardens meanwhile might like to consider why there has been an underspend of £1.1m on Repairs and Maintenance, £2.1m underspend on Housing Services and £3.1m underspend on Housing Management Services.




Lambeth Council Cabinet to consider further cuts as staffing costs continue to rise


----------



## CH1 (Jul 3, 2017)

editor said:


> So this weekend I nearly got in a fight with those racist homophobic hate filled religious cunts who wear the medieval costumes and shout out hate all over Windrush Square.
> 
> Call me touchy if you like, but I did rather object to their line about how all gay people should be killed and their stuff about 'evil white devils'. Thankfully, no one listens to their bigoted shit but much as I'm all for free speech, these guys must be breaking hate laws all over the place.


On the lighter/brighter side, back in the early 1990s there was a Pocomania Church in the factory unit at 18 Somerleyton Road.

The ritual was a bit like the video below (though this just for illustration).
The Somerleyton Road church had moved from Talma Road (Deaf Institute), presumably to save rent.

When the officiating minister had got the congregation all worked up he used to shake a 2 litre bottle of lemonade up and release it over everybody.

The altar was a thing to behold - lots of tropical fruits, pineapples etc. You can see the sort of thing in the Horniman Museum, where they have a section on different types of Vodoo altars.

Never got any homophobia in Somerleyton Road - if anything this church was the gayest place in Somerleyton Road actually!


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2017)

CH1 said:


> On the lighter/brighter side, back in the early 1990s there was a Pocomania Church in the factory unit at 18 Somerleyton Road.
> 
> The ritual was a bit like the video below (though this just for illustration).
> The Somerleyton Road church had moved from Talma Road (Deaf Institute), presumably to save rent.
> ...


That looks like a heap of fun.


----------



## T & P (Jul 3, 2017)

editor said:


> So this weekend I nearly got in a fight with those racist homophobic hate filled religious cunts who wear the medieval costumes and shout out hate all over Windrush Square.
> 
> Call me touchy if you like, but I did rather object to their line about how all gay people should be killed and their stuff about 'evil white devils'. Thankfully, no one listens to their bigoted shit but much as I'm all for free speech, these guys must be breaking hate laws all over the place.


Shame there wasn't a police officer handy at the time. Cunts like them deserve to be clamped down and prosecuted. Zero tolerance to such fuckwits.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2017)

T & P said:


> Shame there wasn't a police officer handy at the time. Cunts like them deserve to be clamped down and prosecuted. Zero tolerance to such fuckwits.


Proud to say that I played a small part in getting them to get the fuck out of Windrush Square last year:  Brixton 1  – Twelve Tribes of Israel 0. Homophobic street preachers forced out of Windrush Square


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2017)

The Posh Ego at work: Umunna’s EU amendment. Nothing to do with his front-bench rejection, of course


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 4, 2017)

editor said:


> The Posh Ego at work: Umunna’s EU amendment. Nothing to do with his front-bench rejection, of course




Leaving the single market will unleash the full potential of Corbynism, no wonder the Blairites want to stay in it | EvolvePolitics.com

This article goes into what's at stake here.


> Less than two weeks since the Blairites’ damascene conversion to Corbynism, and the knives are out again.
> 
> This time they are attacking Corbyn indirectly, by renewing their commitment to an institution which would act as an obstacle to the implementation of his socialist manifesto.
> 
> That institution is the single market.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2017)

There's a lorra helicopter action going on around the Moorlands Estate right now


----------



## CH1 (Jul 5, 2017)

I thought this might be of interest to indicate speculative thinking on Brixton Station Road. This is in Allsop's Auction 10th July 10 am at Claridges. Curry Junction shop unit 5 Brixton Station Road (not including flats above) 99 year lease £275,000+

Plus points according to the particulars of sale include:
* Rental yield £25,000 per anum (from sublease to Curry Junction until 2022) 
* Short walk from Pop, Mark & Sparx, TK Max (Wetherspoons not mentioned!)
* new retail frontages along Brixton Station Road - the property is located opposite the Brixton Arches redevelopment
 Leasehold. Held for a term of 99 years from 26th November 2012
(thus having some 94.5 years unexpired) at a fixed ground rent of
£300 per annum.
Location
Brixton is a densely populated suburb of South London, some 2 miles
south of Central London and 4 miles north of Streatham.
The property is located on the north side of Brixton Station Road,
close to its junction with Brixton Road (A23), which forms part of the
busy A23 and runs south through Brixton town centre. The property
lies 150m from Brixton Underground Station (Victoria Line) and 60m
from Brixton Overground Station.
Occupiers close by include Marks & Spencer, New Look, TK Maxx,
Shoe Zone and Nationwide Building Society, amongst others. The
property is also some 150m from Pop Brixton, a new community
initiative which showcases young businesses (ie bars, restaurants and
street food).
The property is located opposite the Brixton Arches redevelopment
(hatched in green). This will create new retail frontages along Brixton
Station Road and Atlantic Road, which will improve the condition,
quality and visitor footfall and help provide a boost for the local
economy. For further information please see:
Network Rail Property |Brixton Arches
Description
The property is arranged on ground floor only to provide a takeaway
unit. The unit benefits from rear access. The property forms part of a
larger building the remainder of which is not included within the
property to be sold.
The property provides the following accommodation and dimensions:
Gross Frontage 4.50 m (14' 9")
Net Frontage 3.80 m (12' 6")
Shop Depth 7.45 m (24' 5")
Built Depth 13.65 m (44' 9")
Tenancy
The property is at present let to MR HUSSAIN AND MR KETCHNER
(t/a Curry Junction) for a term of 15 years from 26th February 2007 at
a current rent of £25,000 per annum. The lease provides for rent
reviews every fifth year of the term and contains full repairing and
insuring covenants.
VAT
VAT is not applicable to this lot.
Documents
The legal pack will be available from the website www.allsop.co.uk
Energy Performance Certificate
For EPC Rating please see website.
Prospective buyers are strongly advised to read the Auctioneers’


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2017)

Brixton Sound System legend Lloyd Coxsone honoured at International Reggae Day Event


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I thought this might be of interest to indicate speculative thinking on Brixton Station Road. This is in Allsop's Auction 10th July 10 am at Claridges. Curry Junction shop unit 5 Brixton Station Road (not including flats above) 99 year lease £275,000+
> 
> Plus points according to the particulars of sale include:
> * Rental yield £25,000 per anum (from sublease to Curry Junction until 2022)
> ...


The unique atmosphere of Brixton Station Road will just be a memory soon.


----------



## northeast (Jul 5, 2017)

Heard was a nasty crash on acre lane last night. The roads been more of a race track recently with motorbikes.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2017)

Tonight: Get your bike fixed for free – Dr Bike is in Windrush Square, Brixton tonight (Weds 5th July)


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 5, 2017)

Anyone familiar with Livity, a local marketing agency which claims to help young people? "We connect brands and young people...we give ambitious young people access to opportunities through workshops, co-working space, exhibitions and more...we exist to help young people change the world".  They're busy all week at the B£ cafe, laying on a series of "opportunities" funded by brands. There's some photography and a fashion show and stuff. The brands get a name check. E.g. there's a wellness session by Virginutty, a coconut oil. I'm not sure what to make of this mix of Good Deeds and Consumerism.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> Anyone familiar with Livity, a local marketing agency which claims to help young people? "We connect brands and young people...we give ambitious young people access to opportunities through workshops, co-working space, exhibitions and more...we exist to help young people change the world".  They're busy all week at the B£ cafe, laying on a series of "opportunities" funded by brands. There's some photography and a fashion show and stuff. The brands get a name check. E.g. there's a wellness session by Virginutty, a coconut oil. I'm not sure what to make of this mix of Good Deeds and Consumerism.


I'm unsure too. I've got a *lot *of time for the Brixton Pound Cafe but the press release I was sent was liberally peppered with the word 'entrepreneur' which always gives me the heebeegeebees.


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 5, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> Anyone familiar with Livity, a local marketing agency which claims to help young people? "We connect brands and young people...we give ambitious young people access to opportunities through workshops, co-working space, exhibitions and more...we exist to help young people change the world".  They're busy all week at the B£ cafe, laying on a series of "opportunities" funded by brands. There's some photography and a fashion show and stuff. The brands get a name check. E.g. there's a wellness session by Virginutty, a coconut oil. I'm not sure what to make of this mix of Good Deeds and Consumerism.


I think they are OK. Obviously the connection they have with young people means they can pitch for paid 'youth brand' business, but they have been doing their local youth project work for quite a while.

I used to have a unit in the same building as them and was once presented with a written apology from a couple of teenagers who had been making too much noise the previous day.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 5, 2017)

Hmm. I wonder if I can get written apologies from the influx of youngsters in the caff with their devices on speaker. Maybe I could lead a session on anti-social behaviour, sponsored by Samsung.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 6, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> Anyone familiar with Livity, a local marketing agency which claims to help young people? "We connect brands and young people...we give ambitious young people access to opportunities through workshops, co-working space, exhibitions and more...we exist to help young people change the world".  They're busy all week at the B£ cafe, laying on a series of "opportunities" funded by brands. There's some photography and a fashion show and stuff. The brands get a name check. E.g. there's a wellness session by Virginutty, a coconut oil. I'm not sure what to make of this mix of Good Deeds and Consumerism.



 Mix of Good Deeds and Consumerism.

I've been hearing this a lot at the recent local community meetings I've attended in Brixton. It's becoming the new orthodoxy. I have started to wonder whether I want to attend these meetings any longer. "Entrepreneurship" is another one. The buzz words that if you don't sign up to them are being negative. It's all relentlessly upbeat and positive.

Over my time in Brixton I've attended local community consultation meetings. Tried to engage rather than just not take part. But I noticed now Brixton Bid, Pop, Brixton Green and Council all thinking the same way. They have bigger presence at meetings now.They are running the show now in Brixton. Im just on the sidelines. I like Brixton Pound but they are in danger of being co opted imo.

Livity are another favourite of the Council. They are going to get new offices as part of the Somerleyton road development.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2017)

I enjoyed this: 






















Brixton’s young talent in action: School Ground Sounds showcase at Brixton East


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2017)

FEEL IT! NOW LIVE IT! CHEAPEST FLAT OVER HALF A MILLION QUID!

Oh fuck off, you cunts.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2017)

Oh, they're opening up a centre for ales too!


----------



## Winot (Jul 6, 2017)

Michael Portillo filming under railway bridge near tube. In a dreadful jacket.


----------



## phillm (Jul 6, 2017)

editor said:


> View attachment 110901
> 
> FEEL IT! NOW LIVE IT! CHEAPEST FLAT OVER HALF A MILLION QUID!
> 
> Oh fuck off, you cunts.




or Bo - No !


----------



## phillm (Jul 6, 2017)

editor said:


> Oh, they're opening up a centre for ales too!
> 
> View attachment 110909




here's some they made earlier.


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2017)

This is a confusing one, for me anyway. It is without doubt very pretty, and the owner is happy, but.. Is all of Electric Avenue going to be done like this??
A sort of Disney vision of perfection but tastefully done in farrow and ball.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2017)

bimble said:


> This is a confusing one, for me anyway. It is without doubt very pretty, and the owner is happy, but.. Is all of Electric Avenue going to be done like this??
> A sort of Disney vision of perfection but tastefully done in farrow and ball.
> 
> View attachment 110922


It appears that the shop sign appears to have been painted so it already looks old and worn. Like a film set.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2017)

Winot said:


> Michael Portillo filming under railway bridge near tube. In a dreadful jacket.


I almost admire his fashion-challenging bright outfits. Almost.


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2017)

editor said:


> It appears that the shop sign appears to have been painted so it already looks old and worn. Like a film set.


You're right hadn't spotted that. A period drama.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2017)

bimble said:


> You're right hadn't spotted that. A period drama.


Mind you, those old pull out canvas awnings are a million times more attractive than the hideous plastic ones that adorn most of the shops in Britain.

I really like traditional shop frontages but it does seem a bit odd if they're putting up new ones and then making them look old. What would be the point of that?


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2017)

That's what's confusing isn't it, because it does look lovely, this lottery funded shopfront, possibly designed by an art director in the film industry.


----------



## madolesance (Jul 6, 2017)

editor said:


> It appears that the shop sign appears to have been painted so it already looks old and worn. Like a film set.



Sign is behind glass. So no wear and tear fake aging there.

Go an have a look in the day time. They have also used some great web like icons to visually explain what they sell.


----------



## Winot (Jul 6, 2017)

madolesance said:


> Sign is behind glass. So no wear and tear fake aging there.
> 
> Go an have a look in the day time. They have also used some great web like icons to visually explain what they sell.



What's the meat like?


----------



## madolesance (Jul 6, 2017)

Winot said:


> What's the meat like?



Probably not that great like most of the butchers. But I find the icons very clear about what they sell.


----------



## Manter (Jul 6, 2017)

madolesance said:


> Probably not that great like most of the butchers. But I find the icons very clear about what they sell.


I want to know what the icon for 'not that great meat' is


----------



## Winot (Jul 6, 2017)

Manter said:


> I want to know what the icon for 'not that great meat' is


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2017)

This looks good tonight
Brixton tonight – Dub Natty Sessions, Venezuelan reggae dub live at Club 414 – Free! Thurs 6th July


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 6, 2017)

There's an awesome full moon over Brixton right now. Probably over other areas too, but definitely over Brixton.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 6, 2017)

editor said:


> So this weekend I nearly got in a fight with those racist homophobic hate filled religious cunts who wear the medieval costumes and shout out hate all over Windrush Square.
> 
> Call me touchy if you like, but I did rather object to their line about how all gay people should be killed and their stuff about 'evil white devils'. Thankfully, no one listens to their bigoted shit but much as I'm all for free speech, these guys must be breaking hate laws all over the place.


Its hard to take a bunch of young men wearing sack cloth tabbards and looking like extras from Star Wars, very seriously. Thankfully no one was listening to them.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Its hard to take a bunch of young men wearing sack cloth tabbards and looking like extras from Star Wars, very seriously. Thankfully no one was listening to them.


Still a shame to have their homophobic hate reverberating around the centre of Brixton though.


----------



## lefteri (Jul 6, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> There's an awesome full moon over Brixton right now. Probably over other areas too, but definitely over Brixton.



Almost - full moon is on sunday


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 7, 2017)

bimble said:


> This is a confusing one, for me anyway. It is without doubt very pretty, and the owner is happy, but.. Is all of Electric Avenue going to be done like this??
> A sort of Disney vision of perfection but tastefully done in farrow and ball.
> 
> View attachment 110922



It's part of Heritage Lottery funded project to do up the shops and restore the buildings above. Costs are shared by owner of building. It also means the space above the shops can be used. It's a restoration of the whole building not just the shop.

The idea is to do up the rest of Electric Avenue in this way. I'm not sure if the funding will cover it.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> It's part of Heritage Lottery funded project to do up the shops and restore the buildings above. Costs are shared by owner of building. It also means the space above the shops can be used. It's a restoration of the whole building not just the shop.
> 
> The idea is to do up the rest of Electric Avenue in this way. I'm not sure if the funding will cover it.


Love the idea of restoring such an important and historic part of Brixton. And I really hope it doesn't end up like I fear it will end up.


----------



## phillm (Jul 7, 2017)

First-time buyer homes for sale in Brixton: Hundreds of new first-time buyer flats hit hipster Brixton
_
Brixton, so conveniently close, has more shops, bars, cafés, restaurants, delis and nightclubs than anybody could need, but if the new residents of Electric Quarter don’t fancy the walk, options around Loughborough Junction station include the Platform Cider Bar, and there are neighbourhood restaurants in the upper reaches of Coldharbour Lane._


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2017)

phillm said:


> First-time buyer homes for sale in Brixton: Hundreds of new first-time buyer flats hit hipster Brixton
> _
> Brixton, so conveniently close, has more shops, bars, cafés, restaurants, delis and nightclubs than anybody could need, but if the new residents of Electric Quarter don’t fancy the walk, options around Loughborough Junction station include the Platform Cider Bar, and there are neighbourhood restaurants in the upper reaches of Coldharbour Lane._


CIDER BAR GENTRIFIERS!


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2017)

editor said:


> GENTRIFIERS!





> More than 100 shared-ownership homes close to *Brixton’s buzz* start from £85k at Electric Quarter


SELF GENTRIFIER!


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2017)

Here's an alternative take on the wonders of the Electric Quarter: 



> Promising purchasers “the buzz of Brixton,” the promotional website extols the joys of the “pure Brixton spirit,” listing the “foodie heaven”‘ of Brixton Village and Market Row, while insisting that it’s the “go-to for everyone from foodies and clubbers to artists and rockers.”
> 
> “The sense of community runs deep,” continues the blurb, carefully omitting to mention the community spirit that tried to fight off  this redevelopment for many years or the locals who were evicted to make way for these upmarket apartments.
> 
> ...



Brixton’s regenerated Guinness Trust becomes the trendy Electric Quarter for private owners


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2017)

Didn't realise this was a thing:
Apply for a professional dog walking licence | Lambeth Council


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2017)

This looks interesting. 
Big Capital – Who Is London For? Book launch at 336 Brixton Road tonight, Fri 7th July


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 7, 2017)

phillm said:


> First-time buyer homes for sale in Brixton: Hundreds of new first-time buyer flats hit hipster Brixton



85k for 25% share...plus £540 month rent on the other 75%...plus £170 (I'm assuming a year) service charge...

Hardly affordable housing aimed at those most in need of it....


----------



## phillm (Jul 7, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> 85k for 25% share...plus £540 month rent on the other 75%...plus £170 (I'm assuming a year) service charge...
> 
> Hardly affordable housing aimed at those most in need of it....



that service charge will almost certainly be per month.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 7, 2017)

phillm said:


> that service charge will almost certainly be per month.



That's high...


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2017)

'Affordable' is a fucking joke.


----------



## phillm (Jul 7, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That's high...



5 years back Iooked at a 2 bed flat in Lordship Lane - the service charge was 60 quid a week.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 7, 2017)

phillm said:


> 5 years back Iooked at a 2 bed flat in Lordship Lane - the service charge was 60 quid a week.



Not gonna moan about mine anymore....


----------



## colacubes (Jul 7, 2017)

phillm said:


> 5 years back Iooked at a 2 bed flat in Lordship Lane - the service charge was 60 quid a week.



I looked at a flat off Acre Lane over 10 years ago and the service charge was £2k a year.  Didn't move to that one


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2017)

Can anyone do the sums to arrive at what kind of income you'd need to be able to live in one of these 'affordable' flats?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 7, 2017)

Probably around 30k+


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 7, 2017)

to cover the mortgage and the rent etc...


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 7, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Probably around 30k+


£30k is about £2K a month for single person getting no extra allowances breaks but paying no student loan. You need anout £1100 to pay for everything assuming a £10k deposit on the £100k mortgage. 

Somebody earning 30 grand a year would left with £900 a month to live on by my calculations. £600 after a zone 2 travel card and gas and electricity?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 7, 2017)

People get by on less after paying out all their shit....


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 7, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> People get by on less after paying out all their shit....


Ya, much less.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> People get by on less after paying out all their shit....


Thing is, any of the people who truly, desperately need (guffaw) affordable housing and could maybe just scrape together the dosh for these are unlikely to get a look in or even be aware that they're up for grabs.



> Anyone looking to invest into these “high specification homes” was invited to book a place at their launch event on Thursday 18th May 2017. Except that it’s already sold out.
> Brixton’s regenerated Guinness Trust becomes the trendy Electric Quarter for private owners


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 7, 2017)

editor said:


> Thing is, any of the people who truly, desperately need (guffaw) affordable housing and could maybe just scrape together the dosh for these are unlikely to get a look in or even be aware that they're up for grabs.



Actually, I had  apart buy/part rent back around 2000, and I'd secured my flat a good 6-8 months before they had completed the build....


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 7, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> £30k is about £2K a month for single person getting no extra allowances breaks but paying no student loan. You need anout £1100 to pay for everything assuming a £10k deposit on the £100k mortgage.
> 
> Somebody earning 30 grand a year would left with £900 a month to live on by my calculations. £600 after a zone 2 travel card and gas and electricity?


You also have to factor in the bank's lending criteria - they're quite strict these days, and even if a customer thinks they may be able to scrape by, the bank may disagree with their sums & still not lend. Ever since the financial crisis they've been a lot more cautious, they like people to have a bit of wiggle room in their finances. Consequently that makes it even harder for those who are only just able to afford the mortgage.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> You also have to factor in the bank's lending criteria - they're quite strict these days, and even if a customer thinks they may be able to scrape by, the bank may disagree with their sums & still not lend. Ever since the financial crisis they've been a lot more cautious, they like people to have a bit of wiggle room in their finances. Consequently that makes it even harder for those who are only just able to afford the mortgage.


I suspect quite a few of the new tenants will be Mum and Dad-assisted young professionals from relatively well-off backgrounds. After all, that's the kid f demographic that all of these new builds are aimed at. "Come to vibrant Brixton and dance on the grave of the creativity you're displacing" etc etc.

#bitter


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2017)

Shit. Earlier on saw a vodka-swilling young lady walk straight into the path of a car behind her on Brixton Road. Luckily the driver was alert and just managed to brake in time. Phew.


----------



## phillm (Jul 7, 2017)

editor said:


> Shit. Earlier on saw a vodka-swilling young lady walk straight into the path of a car behind her on Brixton Road. Luckily the driver was alert and just managed to brake in time. Phew.



#relieved!


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2017)

phillm said:


> #relieved!


It all went a bit slo-mo and looked like it was going to go horribly wrong. She was drinking neat vodka from a bottle and was completely smashed. I hope she got home OK.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 7, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> You also have to factor in the bank's lending criteria - they're quite strict these days, and even if a customer thinks they may be able to scrape by, the bank may disagree with their sums & still not lend. Ever since the financial crisis they've been a lot more cautious, they like people to have a bit of wiggle room in their finances. Consequently that makes it even harder for those who are only just able to afford the mortgage.


Absolutely. To get the mortgage you'd need to be fully free of all debt including overdrafts and credit cards. 

Long way from the 100% self certified mortgage I got from northern rock in 2003.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2017)

Oh, I'm DJing here tomorrow night - PM me if you want to get on the guest list 
Beyoncé to Britpop: Brixton Buzz party at the Dogstar in Brixton Sat night (8th July)


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 7, 2017)

Chuka is on radio 4 Any Questions. Asked about staying in the single market. He came out with a load of waffle. On the one hand on the other stuff. On the one hand his relatives in Nigeria now have middle class life. Thanks to globalisation. Well the guy I know here from Nigeria complains about the inequality of wealth and power in Nigeria. Chuka said he is not one of those who say how bad globalisation is ( go at the left imo). As he has as an  his example of Nigeria that globalisation has increased size of middle class.So globalisation is good.

All shows where he is coming from.

He did say that there are those left behind by globalisation in this country. ( And Nigeria as my Nigerian acquaintance told me but Chuka does not talk to the same Nigerians as I do).

( He didn't say that the problem with globalisation is that it's only one kind. Neo liberal globalisation. )

So he says this country should negotiate to stay in the single market. He is now saying the single market is progressive. Workers rights etc. ( I don't know is where he gets that from. It's incorrect imo) Then straight away says this country should be harder on immigrants. He wants to stay in the ( imo neo liberal) single market and deport immigrants who can't get a job in three months. ( As an aside was told by Labour party friend of mine that at recent meeting Chuka reckons the white working class need placating so harder line on immigrants is needed. )

There is nothing liberal or progressive about his position. Annoying no one on panel took him up on what he said.

Even Prospect online magazine. The news media for Blairites criticise his position.

The Chuka amendment would have hindered Labour on Brexit  |  Prospect Magazine


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 7, 2017)

Have you been to Nigeria? Or worked there? Capitalism there forms part of the post colonial legacy in a nation with far greater extremes of wealth & opportunity; with subsistence agriculture, to high finance with global supply chains and new markets (enormous) attracting external attention. It's difficult to criticise or to understand from your (and our) relatively wealthy and secure white western background unless you can perceive it from a farmers perspective in somewhere like rural Binji, who probably has more pressing matters with the crop than debating neo or other forms of liberalism.

Anything chukka says is based on advancing chukka the brand. Probably best to ignore it or realise that he wants a new 'labour' party of right of centreist policy. Besides that there's too many skeletons in his closet for when he climbs a rung or two.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 7, 2017)

editor said:


> Thing is, any of the people who truly, desperately need (guffaw) affordable housing and could maybe just scrape together the dosh for these are unlikely to get a look in or even be aware that they're up for grabs.



As Brixton Buzz article shows so called " affordable" housing is nothing of the sort. Betiel got rehoused but under the new "affordable" regime. Which means if you are on low pay you are permanently claiming benefits.

The rebuilt Guinness Trust estate rehouses most of the old Guinness Trust tenants on the old social rent. Apart from the shared ownership the other so called affordable section is rented under the new "affordable" up to 80% of market rent for area. The way housing association do it is to set it so it does not go over the governments benefit cap. It does however mean many working people are in the benefits trap. 

If an old tenant dies , who was on the traditional social rent, the flat on the estate get let out on the new " affordable" rent up to 80% market rent with a less secure tenancy.




The whole way housing association work now is far from what they are set up to do.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 7, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> Have you been to Nigeria? Or worked there? Capitalism there forms part of the post colonial legacy in a nation with far greater extremes of wealth & opportunity; with subsistence agriculture, to high finance with global supply chains and new markets (enormous) attracting external attention. It's difficult to criticise or to understand from your (and our) relatively wealthy and secure white western background unless you can perceive it from a farmers perspective in somewhere like rural Binji, who probably has more pressing matters with the crop than debating neo or other forms of liberalism.
> 
> Anything chukka says is based on advancing chukka the brand. Probably best to ignore it or realise that he wants a new 'labour' party of right of centreist policy. Besides that there's too many skeletons in his closet for when he climbs a rung or two.



It was not me who brought up Nigeria. It was Chuka. Who comes from a priveleged background. Have you talked to working class Nigerians? I gave an example in my post of Nigerian I personally know. A working class Nigerian I,who has plenty of pressing  concerns),, yet sees  a the  bigger picture. It's  a patronising  of you to think that poor Nigerians have "more pressing matters," to think about. That ordinary people are not able to have political point of view. I had a lot of interesting chats with my Nigerian friend in the shop he worked at.  ( He went back. Visa issues)).Also Indian guy who ran the shop. You should get out more before making assumptions about who I mix with. Where I get my understanding of society from. I read but that's not all of it. And I resent the implication I some kind of white lefty who doesn't know how the real world works.I get a lot of what I know from mixing with the working class of many countries who work here.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 7, 2017)

.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 7, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> It was not me who brought up Nigeria. It was Chuka.


I am happy to be corrected, but I don't think it wasn't him either.


----------



## tompound (Jul 7, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Over my time in Brixton I've attended local community consultation meetings. Tried to engage rather than just not take part. But I noticed now Brixton Bid, Pop, Brixton Green and Council all thinking the same way. They have bigger presence at meetings now.They are running the show now in Brixton. Im just on the sidelines. I like Brixton Pound but they are in danger of being co opted imo.



Your message resonates with me and I agree that organisations tend to end up dominating these discussions rather than individuals. Which is probably stating the obvious, but then it must feel somewhat futile to be invited and as you do, try to engage. 

Re. your final point, I can only comment on the B£ part of this but I don't believe that to be true at all. Apart from the fact that we have worked *with* Lambeth on various projects over the years, 'co-opted' suggests that we are pulled away from what we want to do and how we go about it due to some other influence, and I can assure you that hasn't happened at all.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2017)

I was hearing from a few neighbours tonight that the estate agent owned Hip Hop Chip Shop "restaurant" is really pissing them off. They're playing super loud music with their windows wide open - I can hear them half way down Coldharbour Lane. Seems wrong that established venues have to go through so many hoops to play music and this lot just do as they please.


----------



## phillm (Jul 8, 2017)

Don't know if this has been posted before - I can't find it. 170k views in a month , called Pop Brixton Pop Up Brixton...


----------



## T & P (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Effrasurfer (Jul 8, 2017)

Are we going to call them Braithwaite bikes now? Santander bikes are coming to Brixton!


----------



## phillm (Jul 8, 2017)

Effrasurfer said:


> Are we going to call them Braithwaite bikes now? Santander bikes are coming to Brixton!



Could rename them to Cunty Boris Bikes to immortalise the association with BJ.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 8, 2017)

phillm said:


> Don't know if this has been posted before - I can't find it. 170k views in a month , called Pop Brixton Pop Up Brixton...



I put it up here last month - having been sent the link by a delighted friend from Cairo who stayed here on holiday in 1997.

Just like my Egyptian friend I interpreted the video as a swanky but genial African American's travelogue telling his mates how he liked Brixton (as it currently is).

Naturally this did not go down well at all with other people posting here.


----------



## phillm (Jul 8, 2017)

How long before we have a new bar / pub opening called "The Brixton Riot". Could have cocktails in the shape of molotov cocktails , working names in progress 'the water cannon' , wall murals / loop video installtions  with iconic Brixton Riot photos. An edgy burnt out look interior , security dressed in riot gear.


CH1 said:


> I put it up here last month - having been sent the link by a delighted friend from Cairo who stayed here on holiday in 1997.
> 
> Just like my Egyptian friend I interpreted the video as a swanky but genial African American's travelogue telling his mates how he liked Brixton (as it currently is).
> 
> Naturally this did not go down well at all with other people posting here.



Thanks for the update. 2 1/2 days in London and he is an expert. Though given the view count it looks like Brixton is now firmly on the international tourist must do list.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 8, 2017)

phillm said:


> How long before we have a new bar / pub opening called "The Brixton Riot".
> Thanks for the update. 2 1/2 days in London and he is an expert. Though given the view count it looks like Brixton is now firmly on the international tourist must do list.


Think Irma Kurtz tours the Mediteranean (or don't you watch BBC2 filler programmes?)
Regarding "The Brixton Riot" there was indeed such a cocktail in the Brixtonian Rum Shop in Dorrell Place (predecessor to the bar now called SW9).

Brixton Riot - been there, done that.


----------



## Winot (Jul 8, 2017)

Are there any local organisations that might want an old iMac? The British Heart Foundation electrical shop don't take computers and it's too old for Computers for Charities. 

It's running OS 10.6.8 and is an iMac 8.1 with a 3.06GHz processor.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2017)

I can't say I find the monument particularly attractive but it's good that it's finally here. 













In photos: First ever memorial to African and Caribbean service personnel in Windrush Square, Brixton


----------



## CH1 (Jul 8, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Chuka is on radio 4 Any Questions.
> 
> So he says this country should negotiate to stay in the single market. He is now saying the single market is progressive. Workers rights etc. There is nothing liberal or progressive about his position. Annoying no one on panel took him up on what he said.
> 
> ...


Disappointed I have to take a disabled friend out shopping in Peckham at 2 pm - but maybe this will come up in the earlier part of the repeat this lunchtime?

I think your quote from Prospect was perhaps not typical. I have never read it before (for obvious reasons) but maybe this would be the normal Prospect position? Labour’s Brexit stance betrays its voters—and its values  |  Prospect Magazine


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 8, 2017)

Josephine Avenue art fair is on this weekend. I haven't seen any publicity for it this year.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> Josephine Avenue art fair is on this weekend. I haven't seen any publicity for it this year.


Buzzed! Urban Art 2017 – contemporary arts fair returns to Brixton on 8th/9th July 2017


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm sure there are normally lots of posters on Brixton hill.. maybe I've just missed them


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 8, 2017)

The art fair is much smaller this year.. Lambeth wanted much more money to close Josephine Avenue, so this didn't happen


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jul 8, 2017)

Some anger on my Twitter feed about Splash being replaced by Brixton Wave.  Have I missed Wave info? Sounds like it's about food and Brixton being a destination of choice.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Some anger on my Twitter feed about Splash being replaced by Brixton Wave.  Have I missed Wave info? Sounds like it's about food and Brixton being a destination of choice.


It sounds shit: Brixton Wave  11th - 13th August 2017


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 8, 2017)

Apparently Clink is the #1 rated London restaurant on TripAdvisor. I'd like to go but I can't afford it. The Clink Restaurant at HMP Brixton #1 out of 18,113 London Restaurants - Hospitality & Catering News

Anybody been? You're not allowed to discuss your visit on social media, so shut up. 


> We respectfully ask all diners not to discuss your experiences on social media, due to security and confidentiality restrictions.
> 
> However, you are welcome to submit a review to Trip Advisor, bearing in mind that The Clink Restaurants are training restaurants.


Restaurant FAQ | The Clink Charity


----------



## dbs1fan (Jul 8, 2017)

I went to the Clink restaurant about two years ago. Food was fantastic. Thoroughly recommend it! Can't say more for fear of a security breach!


----------



## Winot (Jul 8, 2017)

Went to the Clink for breakfast about 3 years ago. It was pretty good. Certainly an experience. Only breakfast and lunch Mon-Fri iirc.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 8, 2017)

I was taken by my oh for my birthday a few years ago. Slightly awkward but otherwise very enjoyable. Food was good but not exceptionally so. No booze allowed.

Torrential rain meant that the guy who set it up have us a lift home. Interesting bloke. 

Maybe it has improved?

Just had an amazing hog roast at Shakespeare Road street party. Yum.


----------



## happyshopper (Jul 9, 2017)

Clink was reviewed by the EatinBrixton blog - see here


----------



## CH1 (Jul 9, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> Have you been to Nigeria? Or worked there? Capitalism there forms part of the post colonial legacy in a nation with far greater extremes of wealth & opportunity; with subsistence agriculture, to high finance with global supply chains and new markets (enormous) attracting external attention. It's difficult to criticise or to understand from your (and our) relatively wealthy and secure white western background unless you can perceive it from a farmers perspective in somewhere like rural Binji, who probably has more pressing matters with the crop than debating neo or other forms of liberalism.


I'm intrigued by your post here. Partly because I actually have been to Nigeria - to Nsuka where the University of Nigeria is located in Enugu State (which is the adjacent state to Anambra State where both Chukka Umunna's family and Donatus Anyanwu hail from.

Obviously Chuka is making a case that globalisation has a "trickle down" effect - which it might well have. But the determining factor as to why poor Nigerians have little prospect of advancement is also an important factor in the UK: education is dependent on the ability to pay. 
You might find this Buzz article about school fees  interesting. 1.5 million Naira is about £3,750 by the way - reasonable by British standards no doubt but quite beyond the reach of most Nigerians I would have thought.
https://buzznigeria.com/top-23-most...-in-nigeria-the-fees-are-really-mind-blowing/

Why do you cite rural Binji - have you been there? I would have expected Binji to be much poorer than Enugu - for the same reason that Londonderry is much poorer than Cambridge.

I'm not on the anti Chuka bandwagon at all - though obviously I can see he is bang out of line with Momentum. I  find Chuka's snese of entitlement to office a bit grating, but then he couldn't do his job going round like a frightened rabbit.

This report has been doing the rounds in the Times, Telegraph and City AM:
_*One in five Labour MPs has appeared on a deselection "hit list" drawn up by left wing supporters of Jeremy Corbyn, it has been reported.
A Momentum activists group in South Tyneside compiled a list of 49 sitting MPs who, it suggested, could "join the Liberals", according to The Times. They were said to include Chuka Umunna - who led a revolt on leaving the EU single market in the Queen's Speech debate - Chris Leslie and Jess Philips.*_


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2017)

Photos from Crafty Fox thing: In photos:  Crafty Fox sample sale at the Effra Social, Brixton


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2017)

Bowie shrine pics:






Brixton’s David Bowie memorial: photos of tributes and messages left during June 2017


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 9, 2017)

My notes of the Brixton Neighborhood Forum meeting. It was lively.

Notes of Brixton Neighborhood Forum meeting Thursday



Introduction by Squires. The meeting took place in Squires new office “The Department Store”. He said they have refurbished it to show the layers of history. A department store and then a squat. They had been based in King's Cross. They had tried to liaise with community groups in King's Cross. Without much success as it is a transitory area. The community here is much stronger. They are involved in the Design Trail for example. The meeting room is bookable for local groups. Squires is trying to persuade the vinyl record store based in the Reliance Arcade to move to the Department Store.


Future Brixton

Report by Council officer.

Series of projects.

The theatre planned for the Somerleyton Road scheme is planned to be built by September 2019. No news on the rest of the scheme.

Brixton Central ( Brixton Station road site). Still at master planning stage. Lambeth officers are now taking the lead on the scheme. Not in partnership with Network Rail.

International House (the office block behind the Rec) will be vacated next year. As staff will move to the New Town Hall. It will be surplus to requirements. Council are now thinking of retaining it. Potentially for affordable workspace. As Pop will end at some point when that site is redeveloped this will be replacement.

Public Realm schemes

The Townscape heritage programme funded by Lottery is seeing buildings in Electric Avenue being restored.

There is a public realm project for Atlantic road. Make it more pedestrian friendly whilst allowing delivery to shops.

New plans to improve public realm outside Carlton Mansions and Brixton Village. To improve it for the Somerleyton Road development.

Brixton Windmill. Plans for educational centre. Squires are doing architectural work pro bono.

LJ Works. Mission Kitchen will be based in new space.

Brockwell Hall ( the building in the park). Council looking to get grant to refurbish it. The staff who work there will move to new Town Hall. Possible cafe and events space.

The High Street Fund will have design competition (as part of Design Trail) for “Gateway” to Brixton. The old “be our guest” on the bridge over Brixton road will be replaced by winner.

Public toilets

There will be a design competition for new toilets.

Council officers finished presentation. Questions and comments by locals.

Why not reopen the toilets in Windrush square?

Answer. No disabled access and ASB. Council now looking for expressions of interest for community use.

( someone pointed out that's the first time they had heard this. Before it was to be commercial let)

Person said that there is nothing wrong with the toilets. They should be reopened.

Pointed out the toilets in library are overused. Toilets aren't just needed for night time economy.

It was getting rather heated debate. Cllr Donatus intervened. He wanted the Windrush sq toilets used for community use. The Council was consulting community leaders. Idea of community space for young people.

It was asked who these community leaders the Council is talking to outside these forum meetings.

Local residents living in central Brixton complained that it was getting more difficult to live in central Brixton. People leaving. The interests of residents were at the bottom of the pile. Residents groups had not been mentioned in the officers report. Brixton could end up like Clapham. Local residents had campaigned for toilets and been ignored. Brixton is a commercial and residential area. That is what makes it what it is. The “24 hour” entertainment economy was causing a lot of mess , noise and ASB.

The officer said he couldn't comment on mess as Street cleansing was done by private contractor.

Resident said there should start working across departments.

Shopkeeper from Brixton Station road spoke. The footfall on Brixton Station road had fallen due to the arches. Remaining shopkeepers forgotten. That there is now increased ASB. Shopkeeper said that there are vulnerable people on the street with many problems who are not getting any help.

Answer by officer.

The existing hoardings on the arches are to be replaced. To communicate better. Network Rail had analysed the arches and are planning to finish next year. He acknowledged it was a tough time. The Council was doing rent reviews of the whole it owns on street to account for this. Officer said “let's look forward” to when the arches are reopened.

The Metropolitan Police were represented at meeting. Asked what they could do re ASB. MET said they are overstretched due to terrorism issue.

Next Tree Shepherd manager spoke. Concerned about lack of vocational workspace. The LJ Works scheme had reduced it's plans due to funding. He was concerned about work units on Somerleyton road project. Planned but will they happen. Pop, he said, had ended up being not what it had started out as. That it was gentrifying area.

Oval House manager said re the Somerleyton road site that Carlton Mansions was to be workspace units which they would manage. Create job opportunities and a cultural offer.

Market Trader rep was asked to speak. He said he had worked in Brixton for 35 years. Dealt with Council “consultations”. He was dissilussioned with the consultation process. Consultation was Council consultants showing locals a limited range of concepts. Choice within parameters set by Council not locals. Officers have there own agenda for future Brixton. Nothing to do with the realities of what people want. Example is the market gazebos. Officers liked them as “ they all look the same”. They wanted “everything the same” . They will destroy Brixton.

Cllr Donatus replied to some of comments. On residents/ 24 hour economy said there competing demands put to Council. Difficult to balance them. He had recently taken walk on Brixton Station road with Police to look at problems.

Next up was talk by IRMO Indoamerican Refugee & Migrant Organisation.

www.irmo.org.uk

They help Latin Americans. They are based on the Angell Town Estate. Many Latin Americans work in low paid cleaning jobs. They offer ESOL classes and immigration advice. Welcome people to come and see what they do.

They also work to help integrate the community.

At this point some one ( Tina) who runs the night market on Windrush Square complained that she had tried to organise a small event to celebrate Jamaican Independence Day ( in conjunction with Latin American community) and been told by Council it wasn't allowed.

There followed discussion between her and Devon ( Chair of Forum) that got heated. ( Imo argument in Black community about ending of Splash had something to do with this).

Cllr Donatus intervened. Looks like he will look into it.

Tina said as a women having Jamaican heritage she didn't like it that she could not celebrate it now.

Brixton Bid

 Set up Orchard, improved green space and were looking to be involved in improving air quality.

Community assets and meeting spaces

Someone from the Clapham Park Estate said that as estates were being regenerated community spaces were disappearing. What was left was expensive for community groups. Groups that got small grants found that they were spending a lot of it on paying for meeting spaces. This issue needs to be addressed.

Tree Shepherd

Manager spoke. Said they had been going for 4 and a half years. They had a training programme, ran business “clinics” on Angell Town Estate. They had recently run project with Market traders/ Brixton BID to have people run stalls in market. To try out business ideas.

Olive Morris house

This is being demolished for the New Town Hall development. Liz Obie spoke. She and other local members of the Black community had done work to keep her memory alive.

When they heard the building was going they got Council to get a CIL agreement of £60 000 from developer. Some will go to Black Cultural Archives to support Black Women's Archives. They didn't want the new block of flats on the site named after her. They didn't feel it appropriate that a block of luxury flats be named after her. They are thinking of a cornerstone in new building saying that on site formerly stood Olive Morris house.


Meeting ended. Date of next meeting 23rd September.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 9, 2017)

I took photos of the Squires new office at the Brixton Neighborhood Forum meeting but was told I could not use them on social media. Squires have a exclusive deal with a magazine that is not out yet.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 9, 2017)

My notes of the Brixton Neighborhood Forum meeting are as balanced as I could make them.

It was a good meeting. Good to see Brixton locals making good comments. I was rather afraid these meetings were becoming quite narrow. See my post above from several days ago. #31


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I took photos of the Squires new office at the Brixton Neighborhood Forum meeting but was told I could not use them on social media. Squires have a exclusive deal with a magazine that is not out yet.


For fuck's sake. What a load of fucking bollocks. Post them here anyway. Fuck them.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2017)

editor said:


> For fuck's sake. What a load of fucking bollocks. Post them here anyway. Fuck them.



I don't want to jeopardize Brixton Neighborhood Forum using the meeting space.

As the bit in notes say our community spaces are fast disappearing or becoming costly. So have to depend on largesse of big business. Its shit but that's how it is now.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2017)

bimble said:


> This is a confusing one, for me anyway. It is without doubt very pretty, and the owner is happy, but.. Is all of Electric Avenue going to be done like this??
> A sort of Disney vision of perfection but tastefully done in farrow and ball.
> 
> View attachment 110922



If you read my notes on the Brixton Neighborhood Forum meeting the Market Traders rep makes comments on sanitising Brixton. Destroying it's character.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2017)

editor said:


> For fuck's sake. What a load of fucking bollocks. Post them here anyway. Fuck them.



Btw did you notice Squires is trying to get the vinyl record shop in Reliance Arcade to move to "The Department Store"? I hope she doesn't. Squires are trying to get Street cred out of it.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Btw did you notice Squires is trying to get the vinyl record shop in Reliance Arcade to move to "The Department Store"? I hope she doesn't. Squires are trying to get Street cred out of it.


I've been talking to her for some time about this, and it's as transparent a piece of co-opting credibility as you can imagine.

I find it hard to believe that Squire & Partners are all mustard keen reggae fans - they just want her 'cool' shop in their shiny new multi-million, roof-terrace-adorned HQ because they think it will make them look good and they can score lots of community points in the bargain.

She wasn't too pleased when I told her than her shop's name had appeared in some of their promo publicity a while ago.  I know money inevitably gets its own way, but they were getting a little ahead of themselves.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Obviously Chuka is making a case that globalisation has a "trickle down" effect - which it might well have. But the determining factor as to why poor Nigerians have little prospect of advancement is also an important factor in the UK: education is dependent on the ability to pay.
> _*s.*_



Chucka is making case for trickle down effect. He wouldnt put it that way as it sounds Thatcherite.

I thought Id better get the view from Nigeria. Rather than my western privileged one.

It appears discussion of neo liberalism does take place. Admittedly the writer was fortunate to be among the few to afford education.

Article points out that West uses neo liberalism to stop countries developing there own industry. He calls it a form of imperialism.  Written last year.


Okonjo-Iweala and the end of Neoliberalism in Nigeria




> Who else could promote anti-Keynesian macroeconomic policies across developing countries than local neoliberal economists and those educated and nurtured in western controlled multilateral imperialist institutions like IMF and the World Bank? In developing countries, they are falsely nicknamed technocrats even though in reality they are economic hit men and women, sent to these countries to do the bidding of the West.
> 
> Enjoying bloated media mentions, these men and women have had little or no difficulty pursuing, developing and adopting anti-investment, anti-growth and anti-jobs policies, impeding developing economies’ chances of joining western economies as industrial economic powerhouses


.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2017)

Olive Morris came up in Brixton Neighborhood Forum meeting. Here is info on her.

Do you remember Olive Morris?


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 10, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Btw did you notice Squires is trying to get the vinyl record shop in Reliance Arcade to move to "The Department Store"? I hope she doesn't. Squires are trying to get Street cred out of it.


I hope she does what's best for her and her business and doesn't get swayed by other people's agendas


----------



## CH1 (Jul 10, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Okonjo-Iweala and the end of Neoliberalism in Nigeria


I tried to read this. She complains about Basel II banking regulations - which affect many countries especially Italy and Spain.

It is certainly true that both the EU and the USA practice dumping of agricultural produce. Tomato growing in northern Ghana is non-viable due to dumping, including cheap tinned goods.

Likewise milk production - Nestlé have managed to kill that off, though there are cultural issues too. Many African people cannot digest standard pasteurised milk as commonly used in the UK.

Sounds like the Nigerian finance ministry and central bank are following the same barmy low interest policy as here. The difference being that in Nigeria it forced the value of the Naira down from 180 to the pound to 400 to the pound - which is a hell of a depreciation.

It would not be surprising if local business and agriculture benefited from such a stimulus. Any economic effect has got to be down to currency adjustments, not just interest rates.

As for Odilim Enwegbara - the author, note she is not recognised to the point of having a Wikipedia entry. she seems to be a media economic pundit like Max Keiser of "The Keiser Report" on Russia Today.

Back in February Odilim Enwegbara was advocating immigration controls on foreigners coming into Nigeria (in West Africa there is an EU-like body called ECOWAS - there is complete freedom of movement within the block).

So my assessment of Odilim Enwegbara is she is a Kipper!


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2017)

The weather was lovely for the Urban Art Fair but it was much reduced in size. Lambeth wanted to charge a bomb for closing the road so artists could no long er take over the road. There was no graffiti section wither, which was a shame. 






















In photos: Brixton’s Urban Art Fair basks in the early summer sunshine


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 10, 2017)

We went along on Saturday and although it was smaller and quieter, I thought the standard of the art was pretty high..


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> We went along on Saturday and although it was smaller and quieter, I thought the standard of the art was pretty high..


Loved this tribute to a Brixton icon:


----------



## Maharani (Jul 10, 2017)

editor said:


> It all went a bit slo-mo and looked like it was going to go horribly wrong. She was drinking neat vodka from a bottle and was completely smashed. I hope she got home OK.


Seems to be lots of this in Brixton currently. I was near the ritzy on Saturday where we saw two young very pissed lads pissing about on the bike racks...they jolted it so hard a lady's bike fell. That happened a second time at which point my blood was boiling.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 10, 2017)

editor said:


> I was hearing from a few neighbours tonight that the estate agent owned Hip Hop Chip Shop "restaurant" is really pissing them off. They're playing super loud music with their windows wide open - I can hear them half way down Coldharbour Lane. Seems wrong that established venues have to go through so many hoops to play music and this lot just do as they please.


Heard also that Rodney P and maybe London Posse was playing in there last week or so and some drunken idiot spilt drink over their laptop so they couldn't do their set. Off topic of what you were saying but must've been annoying for the lads.


----------



## bimble (Jul 10, 2017)

editor said:


> Loved this tribute to a Brixton icon:



That person has written the most excellent self published book - highly recommended.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2017)

bimble said:


> That person has written the most excellent self published book - highly recommended.


Really? Link please!


----------



## bimble (Jul 10, 2017)

editor said:


> Really? Link please!


I'll dig it out - its an actual paper book I bought from them a while ago, self stapled together & everything but really good.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Heard also that Rodney P and maybe London Posse was playing in there last week or so and some drunken idiot spilt drink over their laptop so they couldn't do their set. Off topic of what you were saying but must've been annoying for the lads.


My CD decks have never been the same since I had a pissed shithead drop his pint all over them at the Railway. 

After hearing from a few more pissed off locals, I suspect that the Hip Hop chip shop may have to reconsider it's 'play as loud as they like with the windows open' policy.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> I hope she does what's best for her and her business and doesn't get swayed by other people's agendas



What agendas?


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> I hope she does what's best for her and her business and doesn't get swayed by other people's agendas


What a deeply insulting suggestion that she's so weak that she's going to be "swayed" by anyone to do anything other than what she wants.

Do you even know her? I count her as a friend and she's not a woman who's likely to by swayed by these mysterious 'agendas' from unknown sources that you've brought up. 

What are these 'agendas', by the way? And who is bringing them up and why? Care to explain yourself?


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 10, 2017)

editor said:


> What a deeply insulting suggestion that she's so weak that she's going to be "swayed" by anyone to do anything other than what she wants.
> 
> Do you even know her? I count her as a friend and she's not a woman who's likely to by swayed by these mysterious 'agendas' from unknown sources that you've brought up.
> 
> What are these 'agendas', by the way? And who is bringing them up and why? Care to explain yourself?


I made a point about what I hope this business owner does in this situation. As a business owner myself I feel qualified to make this point. 

I'm not engaging with you though because it always ends with you throwing your toys out of the pram in a hissy fit and locking me out of the thread or banning me or some such other childish bollox.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> I made a point about what I hope this business owner does in this situation. As a business owner myself I feel qualified to make this point.


What are these agendas at play that you feel may have the power to influence her? You brought this up and I'm not the first person to ask, so please explain yourself to them if you're unable to answer me directly. Thanks.


Mr Retro said:


> As a business owner myself I feel qualified to make this point.


What?


----------



## nick (Jul 10, 2017)

editor said:


> Really? Link please!


www.percyvere.co.uk
Not sure Brixton can exclusively claim PV as an icon: also iconic in Tulse Hill / Norwood


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2017)

nick said:


> www.percyvere.co.uk
> Not sure Brixton can exclusively claim PV as an icon: also iconic in Tulse Hill / Norwood


This handy map covers all the areas, I think:


----------



## phillm (Jul 10, 2017)

nick said:


> www.percyvere.co.uk
> Not sure Brixton can exclusively claim PV as an icon: also iconic in Tulse Hill / Norwood



Can't work out whether this is genius or rubbish or a mixture of both. Certainly different and she ploughs her own furrow.


----------



## phillm (Jul 10, 2017)

editor said:


> This handy map covers all the areas, I think:



Aptly the Kingdom of the Mad seems to be unusually large...


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2017)

phillm said:


> Can't work out whether this is genius or rubbish or a mixture of both. Certainly different and she ploughs her own furrow.


You can buy a used tea bag for £2 from the web site too


----------



## phillm (Jul 10, 2017)

editor said:


> You can buy a used tea bag for £2 from the web site too


It's some weird shit to be sure - a great British eccentric - her accent is vaguely Aussie though.


----------



## bimble (Jul 10, 2017)

I can't find their book! Have a vague feeling i might have leant it to someone. It was about finding your way to personal truthful expression of self , but not pretentious, had drawings in it and poetry.
eta: Yes that's the one phillm


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2017)

phillm said:


> It's some weird shit to be sure - a great British eccentric - her accent is vaguely Aussie though.



I like the Beatles portrait on the bike seat.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2017)

bimble said:


> I can't find their book! Have a vague feeling i might have leant it to someone. It was about finding your way to personal truthful expression of self , but not pretentious, had drawings in it and poetry.
> eta: Yes that's the one phillm




I know who she is. She had a long term squat in Brixton. Back in the days when you could squat a house for years and be left alone by the Council. When Brixton was not the desirable area it is now.


----------



## wurlycurly (Jul 10, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I know who she is. She had a long term squat in Brixton. Back in the days when you could squat a house for years and be left alone by the Council. When Brixton was not the desirable area it is now.



Didn't she live there so long that she set a legal precedent and became the owner of the house? Possibly bollocks but I've been told that a few times.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 10, 2017)

PV now goes by the name Jess.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> I made a point about what I hope this business owner does in this situation. As a business owner myself I feel qualified to make this point.
> 
> I'm not engaging with you though because it always ends with you throwing your toys out of the pram in a hissy fit and locking me out of the thread or banning me or some such other childish bollox.



I asked.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2017)

wurlycurly said:


> Didn't she live there so long that she set a legal precedent and became the owner of the house? Possibly bollocks but I've been told that a few times.



Yes she did. When the Council decided to try and evict her, once Brixton property prices went up, she won an "adverse possession" case. An ancient right to claim possession if owner had abandoned property for a long length of time and a person had been squatting it. She won. Council were furious. Squatting was not illegal then. The right to squat goes back hundreds of years. Law was changed in last years.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 10, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I asked.


And I answered that I hope this business makes their decision based on what's good for them and their business. I understand that the person in question is well able to do this without being influenced which is good. I have a feeling they might need to be so able. 

Tell me, why are you and other posters so excercised about my original post on the matter?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> And I answered that I hope this business makes their decision based on what's good for them and their business. I understand that the person in question is well able to do this without being influenced which is good. I have a feeling they might need to be so able.
> 
> Tell me, why are you and other posters so excercised about my original post on the matter?



I asked you what the "agendas" are. You still haven't answered. Not me who started this. Its you. You quoted post of mine.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 10, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I asked you what the "agendas" are. You still haven't answered. Not me who started this. Its you. You quoted post of mine.


Don't you think there may be some, whose agenda it would suit, to keep this business out of Squire and Partners?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 10, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> Don't you think there may be some, whose agenda it would suit, to keep this business out of Squire and Partners?



Not an answer to my question.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> Don't you think there may be some, whose agenda it would suit, to keep this business out of Squire and Partners?


This sounds exciting. Almost conspiratorial! What are these potentially, business-altering agendas at play here and what is the end game?

Oh, and I asked earlier: do you know the owner of the record shop or not?  Or as a fellow "business owner" do you already have all the information you need to start warning her of potential nefarious agendas at play?


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2017)

I took a walk down Acre lane into the centre of Brixton on Saturday and was truly shocked at the Clapham-ness of the heaving crowds outside Barrio and the Blues Kitchen. It didn't look like Brixton at all.


----------



## northeast (Jul 11, 2017)

editor said:


> I took a walk down Acre lane into the centre of Brixton on Saturday and was truly shocked at the Clapham-ness of the heaving crowds outside Barrio and the Blues Kitchen. It didn't look like Brixton at all.



Talking of Acre Lane Lexadon just logged an appeal after development of the old diamond hire/plumbers merchant got rejected, not sure how they think a building of that size is suitable. 
16/03327/FUL     |              Redevelopment of the site, involving demolition of the existing buildings and erection of a part 2, part 4, part 5 and part 6-storey building to provide 295sqm of office space (B1 Use Class), 269sqm of retail space (A1 Use Class), 19 self contained flats and 2 family houses, together with the provision of cycle and waste storage, including hard and soft landscaping to create communal amenity space. (Re-submission). (Reconsultation because of incorrect site address. Proposal has not changed).                  |                                                                      41 - 45 Acre Lane London SW2 5TN


----------



## bimble (Jul 11, 2017)

found the book


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2017)

Some Brixton photos from last month




























Brixton street scenes June 2017 – market views, night scenes, Station Road and more


----------



## MissL (Jul 11, 2017)

phillm said:


> It's some weird shit to be sure - a great British eccentric - her accent is vaguely Aussie though.




I think South African no? Anyway I once smiled and said hello to PV/ Jess in the street and was quickly told to fuck off.


----------



## phillm (Jul 11, 2017)

MissL said:


> I think South African no? Anyway I once smiled and said hello to PV/ Jess in the street and was quickly told to fuck off.



That's her freed true nature.....I'll take your word on the accent I'm not good with them.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 12, 2017)

What's happening up Brixton Hill/Rush Common way? Apparently there's police tape and one of those small blue police tents they use when someone's died.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2017)

It's apparently great for corporate team building exercises but WTF is an escape room? 



> Award winning entrepreneur opens the next generation of escape room in South Bermondsey
> 
> A new escape room is open in South Bermondsey, South East London which aims to take this fast-growing form of entertainment to the next level. Modern Fables presents The Escapist, a truly immersive escape room experience. The first escape room to open in Lewisham.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2017)

Hope they catch this fucker 



> Police are investigating a rape in Brixton.
> 
> At around 10.30pm yesterday (11 July) the victim, a woman in her mid-20s, was approached by an unknown male as she walked through Rush Common off Dray Gardens.
> 
> ...


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 12, 2017)

That may explain the tent and tape which I mentioned 3 posts up. It's next to a bench on Rush Common, opposite Brixton Hill Court. Police there are saying that nobody's died but they can't talk about it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 12, 2017)

editor said:


> It's apparently great for corporate team building exercises but WTF is an escape room?



I did an escape room in Milton Keynes a couple of months ago. Loved it. Like a budget crystal maze....


----------



## phillm (Jul 12, 2017)

Not Brixton I know but to make sure locals can see it and I have posted this on the Peckham thread ...

*URGENT ACTION NEEDED BY SATURDAY 16th JULY *

The Peckham Coal Line project needs your help to oppose a planning application that could affect it's viability.

The East Dulwich Forum


----------



## nick (Jul 12, 2017)

editor said:


> It's apparently great for corporate team building exercises but WTF is an escape room?


I refer you to your post on the March 16 thread: "The old Unison offices in Acre Lane now hosts a 'pop up room escape game' called, Enter the Oubliette. It's £30 per person for an hour of an escape game that "is perfect for groups of friends, corporate outings, team-building exercises."

It truly was pop up. I bought some vouchers for my missus for her birthday - but Oubliette had popped down before we got to use them.

I guess that "_corporate team building exercises_" are "_..corporate outings, team-building exercises_", but without any outings

FWIW they were very nice people when it came to getting the vouchers refunded


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 12, 2017)

Oh dear. Police and air ambulance in max roach park.  Also as the ambulance is parked up it doesn't look good.


----------



## phillm (Jul 12, 2017)

nick said:


> I refer you to your post on the March 16 thread: "The old Unison offices in Acre Lane now hosts a 'pop up room escape game' called, Enter the Oubliette. It's £30 per person for an hour of an escape game that "is perfect for groups of friends, corporate outings, team-building exercises."
> 
> It truly was pop up. I bought some vouchers for my missus for her birthday - but Oubliette had popped down before we got to use them.
> 
> ...



Crikey they were set designers with Punchdrunk who did The Drowned Man  in the old sorting office in Paddington which is the most epic piece of immersive theatre I ever expect to see in my life. So it would have probably been ace !


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2017)

That's a bloody loud military helicopter flying overhead


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 12, 2017)

It's a Chinook. Perhaps practicing approaches to Ruskin Park.  They train to use various open spaces for emergency landing spots.

Edit: this sort of thing RAF Chinook lands in south London park


----------



## shifting gears (Jul 12, 2017)

Just been going right over my place and freaking the dog right out that has.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2017)

Update on the attempted rapist: 


> *UPDATE: Man wanted in connection with attempted rape arrested*
> 
> Gary Kerby, 46 from Brixton was arrested in the Lambeth area on Thursday, 13 July.
> 
> ...


Anyone know him? 






Police hunt local man after attempted rape in Brixton


----------



## wurlycurly (Jul 13, 2017)

editor said:


> Update on the attempted rapist:
> 
> Anyone know him?
> 
> ...



He's recently been released after serving less than seven years for a similar crime. Utter scum.


----------



## Winot (Jul 13, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I did an escape room in Milton Keynes a couple of months ago. Loved it. Like a budget crystal maze....



I'd be tempted to stay inside the room rather than end up in Milton Keynes.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 13, 2017)

editor said:


> I took a walk down Acre lane into the centre of Brixton on Saturday and was truly shocked at the Clapham-ness of the heaving crowds outside Barrio and the Blues Kitchen. It didn't look like Brixton at all.


Same on Saturday. Came out of the place we were at and just wanted to come home. Too many drunken people that just weren't pleasant. First time in about 25 years I didn't feel safe there.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 13, 2017)

Winot said:


> I'd be tempted to stay inside the room rather than end up in Milton Keynes.



Yes...quite.

It was all a bit weird cos it was in an empty office block on a trading estate. At first I thought 'this is all a bit cheap' and it was a bit cheap, but the puzzles and the game itself were very clever and (trust me I don't do fun and games) I liked it...

It was then I had to suffer a team meal in a chain restaurant in Milton Keynes....and then try and get the fuck back to London ASAP..


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2017)

Anyone know anything?


----------



## djdando (Jul 13, 2017)

I think there was a rape on Tuesday night off Rush Common. About 30 police at the tube yesterday evening.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 13, 2017)

It's already in this thread and the papers and the police web site.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 13, 2017)

and arrested? Police arrest man after Brixton rape attempt appeal


----------



## Manter (Jul 13, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I did an escape room in Milton Keynes a couple of months ago. Loved it. Like a budget crystal maze....


We did one at work a few months ago and it was great fun. I was surprised I enjoyed it as I hate team building


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> and arrested? Police arrest man after Brixton rape attempt appeal


See post #177.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2017)

There's been shitloads of cops in and around Brixton tube all day.


----------



## Ol Nick (Jul 13, 2017)

editor said:


> There's been shitloads of cops in and around Brixton tube all day.


Not Tube - Brixton Transport Quarter


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 13, 2017)

Ol Nick said:


> Not Tube - Brixton Transport Quarter


I've heard it's _vibrant_.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 13, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> I made a point about what I hope this business owner does in this situation. As a business owner myself I feel qualified to make this point.



Although doesn't your position as a landlord disqualify you from commenting on anything to do with human affairs?


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jul 13, 2017)

editor said:


> There's been shitloads of cops in and around Brixton tube all day.


And yesterday.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2017)

Great live reggae/ dub session going on right now in Club 414 on Coldharbour Lane Brixton. Free admission and open till 3 am. Proper old school!


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 14, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Although doesn't your position as a landlord disqualify you from commenting on anything to do with human affairs?


Zzzzzzz


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 14, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> Zzzzzzz



Easier to type "Zzzzzzz" than to attempt to justify being a _rentier_, eh?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> Zzzzzzz


orang utan seems to have hacked your account.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Easier to type "Zzzzzzz" than to attempt to justify being a _rentier_ wanker, eh?


c4u


----------



## Maharani (Jul 14, 2017)

editor said:


> Great live reggae/ dub session going on right now in Club 414 on Coldharbour Lane Brixton. Free admission and open till 3 am. Proper old school!


Seems to be more reggae on at 414 these days...or has there always been? Sunday's is supposed to be good too isnt it?


----------



## bimble (Jul 14, 2017)

Urgently need to need to eat a fry up, can anyone tell me where is there a good FEB in central brixton these days ?


----------



## sealion (Jul 14, 2017)

bimble said:


> Urgently need to need to eat a fry up, can anyone tell me where is there a good FEB in central brixton these days ?


Slightly off track but Sams cafe on acre lane just along from lidl won't let you down.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 14, 2017)

bimble said:


> Urgently need to need to eat a fry up, can anyone tell me where is there a good FEB in central brixton these days ?


Very few places that aren't extortionate or selling artisanal fucking avocados on pulled sourdough these days. Sorry, not very helpful I know! There is the greasy spoon in the market, the one that's been there forever. Up from Esme's.


----------



## bimble (Jul 14, 2017)

Didn't even make it down to brixton .. sat in Sems cafe in LJ now


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2017)

Some things on this weekend - Brixton What’s On: bars, gigs and clubs in and around town this weekend, Fri 14th – Sun 16th July 2017


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Seems to be more reggae on at 414 these days...or has there always been? Sunday's is supposed to be good too isnt it?


Sunday is great - the standard of musicianship is astonishingly high and there's a proper old Brixton vibe there - I really recommend it.

I'll be gutted if the developers get their way and turn the 414 into shitty luxury flats.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 14, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Easier to type "Zzzzzzz" than to attempt to justify being a _rentier_, eh?


After seeing first my grandfather and then my father get fucked over with their pension I'm making sure it doesn't happen to me. This is the only way that makes sense to me where I can ensure that doesn't happen to me.   

I'd rather society was different. I'd rather the significant tax my wife and I pay looked after us with a state pension when I'm 65 and I didnt have to do this. But it won't and I'm self employed so I feel I do need to do this. 

So I couldn't give a shooting shit what you and that wierdo Pickmans thinks. I'm looking me and my family.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> After seeing first my grandfather and then my father get fucked over with their pension I'm making sure it doesn't happen to me. This is the only way that makes sense to me where I can ensure that doesn't happen to me.
> 
> I'd rather society was different. I'd rather the significant tax my wife and I pay looked after us with a state pension when I'm 65 and I didnt have to do this. But it won't and I'm self employed so I feel I do need to do this.


How many properties do you own?  If you're paying "significant" tax then you must be raking in a fair old amount out of your tenants.  Which must be nice for you.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 14, 2017)

I seem to have missed something. Does Mr Retro own the market?


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 14, 2017)

editor said:


> How many properties do you own?  If you're paying "significant" tax then you must be raking in a fair old amount out of your tenants.  Which must be nice for you.


As ever you're totally wrong. I pay significant tax in my day job. This will not however make a jot of difference when I'm 65 so I'm looking after that as best as I see fit now.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> I seem to have missed something. Does Mr Retro own the market?


He always seem reticent to say anything on that score. But it seems to be a case of "I'm alright Jack." 

Truth is there's quite a few _rentiers_ on these boards, but they're always coy about admitting it. It's not hard to work out who they are though by their attitude to all things nu-Brixton. Trendier Brixton = bigger, fatter rents.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 14, 2017)

Anyone with a buy to let mortgage is a parasite whose vote has been bought by the Tories in the most scandalous bit of gerrymandering of the modern era.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 14, 2017)

Landlords with BTL mortgages always think they're doing society a favour by providing housing. The bit they don't get is the injustice of being permitted a low interest loan many times greater than their stake money. You can't do that if you invest in stocks.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 14, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> Anyone with a buy to let mortgage is a parasite whose vote has been bought by the Tories in the most scandalous bit of gerrymandering of the modern era.


Would it were only this. This Twitter posting from 35% Campaign suggests overseas investors are jointly taking mortgages in the Strata building as an investment. Either that or they have kids at the South bank Poly.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2017)

It's all so fucking depressing. People desperate for homes while greedy landlords are fucking raking it in.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 14, 2017)

editor said:


> He always seem reticent to say anything on that score. But it seems to be a case of "I'm alright Jack."


Just as reticent as you to divulge your financials. A touchy subject with you for which you banned me for for a month for questioning. 

As I tried to point out it's not a case of I'm alright jack. It's a case of trying to provide for my pension but you ignored that point because it doesn't suit you. 

Anyway once again I'm going to bow out because you'll end up using one of your hissy fit excuses to stop me posting by banning me or locking me out of the thread.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> Just as reticent as you to divulge your financials. A touchy subject with you for which you banned me for for a month for questioning.


God how I hate lying landlord bullshitters. Count your money and enjoy your fat pension. You've done very nicely out of Brixton at the expense of others.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 14, 2017)

editor said:


> God how I hate lying landlord bullshitters. Count your money and enjoy your fat pension. You've done very nicely out of Brixton at the expense of others.


Christ how I'd hate to be so full of grudgery , dishonesty and hypocrisy.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> Christ how I'd hate to be so full of grudgery , dishonesty and hypocrisy.


Off you pop for a week, landlord.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm thinking this stretch on Beehive Place may well be that vestige of 'old Brixton' left around the centre of town. What say you good people?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 14, 2017)

Where on earth can I get fabric paint in brixton before Sunday?  Help me, urban-75, you're my only hope!


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Where on earth can I get fabric paint in brixton before Sunday?  Help me, urban-75, you're my only hope!


How about the art shop above the chemists?
Arts and crafts supplies around Brixton – Kingshield Chemists, Cowling & Wilcox and more


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Where on earth can I get fabric paint in brixton before Sunday?  Help me, urban-75, you're my only hope!


Have you got Amazon Prime - there'll be shitloads of options online? They do next day delivery, so if you're really stuck, I can do it through my account.


----------



## bimble (Jul 14, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Where on earth can I get fabric paint in brixton before Sunday?  Help me, urban-75, you're my only hope!


Cowling & Wilcox in camberwell has them - funny i went looking for these just the other day. Not cheap the individual colours (I ended up with a sort of kids starter pack of fabric crayons).


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 14, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> Christ how I'd hate to be so full of grudgery , dishonesty and hypocrisy.



Being so angry all the time can't be good for the blood pressure.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> Being so angry all the time can't be good for the blood pressure.


And off you fuck for a week too for breaking the mutual ignore. It's not like you ever contribute anything remotely interesting or useful here anyway.


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 14, 2017)

editor said:


> Have you got Amazon Prime - there'll be shitloads of options online? They do next day delivery, so if you're really stuck, I can do it through my account.



Or even the paint specialists Amazon Primer.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> Or even the paint specialists Amazon Primer.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2017)

Look out Camberwell, Dulwich etc!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 14, 2017)

The old south beach/believers church place on Brixton Hill is for rent again.. seems even god can't make that location viable


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> The old south beach/believers church place on Brixton Hill is for rent again.. seems even god can't make that location viable


Yes I saw that. It's the Brixton Hill version of the Kaff premises! 

Bring back the camping shop!


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jul 15, 2017)

Article in the FT property section today about house prices / gentrification / attractions of Brixton


----------



## CH1 (Jul 15, 2017)

urbanspaceman said:


> Article in the FT property section today about house prices / gentrification / attractions of Brixton


The format is exactly the same as those two page "Spotlight on...." articles in the Evening Standard on Wednesdays.
This isn't a bit of moonlighting by the chair of LJAG is it?


----------



## bimble (Jul 15, 2017)

CH1 please don't make that worse by trumpeting it unnecessarily, it is already causing serious problems.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 15, 2017)

Well, now I want to know more. What's the issue? Does Claudia Knowles wear many hats?


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2017)

This is such a good night: 












Thursdays at Brixton’s Club 414: trumpets, trombones and brilliant dub reggae


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 16, 2017)

editor said:


> Have you got Amazon Prime - there'll be shitloads of options online? They do next day delivery, so if you're really stuck, I can do it through my account.


Cheers for the offer, managed to bribe a mate to go to Cowling and WilCox in camberwell to pick some up. Still, very kind of you, much appreciated.


----------



## bimble (Jul 17, 2017)

Had a great night at 414 yesterday - so good that i'm not even regretting it, despite the pain.


----------



## Jonti (Jul 17, 2017)

LB Lambeth feature in Private Eye's Rotten Boroughs for the deceit they use to try to justify their social cleansing ...


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2017)

The crowd could have been bigger, but there was a brilliant old school vibe i the Dogstar last night. 











In photos: Urban Drum Collective bring the rhythmic dance vibes to the Brixton Dogstar


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 17, 2017)

Market row wines is closing in 2 weeks, which is a shame. I know many on here probably felt it wasn't for them, but Dave who runs it is a good bloke, and Id always rather an independent in the space than a chain. His 7/8 quid wines were always nicer than the supermarket equivalent for the same price (and made me feel proper swanky with it all wrapped up nicely).


----------



## colacubes (Jul 17, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Market row wines is closing in 2 weeks, which is a shame. I know many on here probably felt it wasn't for them, but Dave who runs it is a good bloke, and Id always rather an independent in the space than a chain. His 7/8 quid wines were always nicer than the supermarket equivalent for the same price (and made me feel proper swanky with it all wrapped up nicely).



Shame  We used them quite a bit when we lived in central Brixton.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Market row wines is closing in 2 weeks, which is a shame. I know many on here probably felt it wasn't for them, but Dave who runs it is a good bloke, and Id always rather an independent in the space than a chain. His 7/8 quid wines were always nicer than the supermarket equivalent for the same price (and made me feel proper swanky with it all wrapped up nicely).


Do you know what's replacing them? And why are they leaving?


----------



## Rushy (Jul 17, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Market row wines is closing in 2 weeks, which is a shame. I know many on here probably felt it wasn't for them, but Dave who runs it is a good bloke, and Id always rather an independent in the space than a chain. His 7/8 quid wines were always nicer than the supermarket equivalent for the same price (and made me feel proper swanky with it all wrapped up nicely).


Shame indeed. Really lovely guy. I often use his shop for wine in Brixton. Always friendly chat.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2017)

> Canon today has unveiled an exciting new urban art exhibition at London’s Pop Brixton as part of a European-wide initiative that highlights the importance of photojournalism in telling the stories that need to be told.
> Canon Unveil New Urban Art Exhibition in London | PhotographyBLOG



Blather blather transparent PR promo bollocks for multinational company. As if this 'story' _really_ needed to be told in Brixton.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 17, 2017)

editor said:


> Blather blather transparent PR promo bollocks for multinational company. As if this 'story' _really_ needed to be told in Brixton.


A much better story is big told via photography around Cressingham Gardens at the moment, through the stunning portraits around the estate of the residents. Well worth having a look, there's some really great shots.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 17, 2017)

editor said:


> Do you know what's replacing them? And why are they leaving?


No more information that at at the moment.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 17, 2017)

Rushy said:


> Shame indeed. Really lovely guy. I often use his shop for wine in Brixton. Always friendly chat.



That's a real shame. Thought Dave had been doing pretty well. Was only in their last week talking about how he'd finally starting getting his mailing list and updates sorted properly. Hope he'll open somewhere local


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2017)

> A few doors down from the pub, the economist-turned-chef Shrimoyee Chakraborty opened her second Calcutta Street kitchen in June. “It’s only been 10 days and numbers here are already better than our Fitzrovia restaurant,” she says. “I love the arty, independent, cultural vibe in Brixton. I also knew I needed to move in now before Pop Brixton [a temporary hub for pop-up bars, food stalls and shops] closes in 2018, and those places want to move.”
> 
> Subscribe to read


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 18, 2017)

I saw this new scheme for bikes at Oval today. Not sure how it works. I thought it was abandon   ed bike.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 18, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Market row wines is closing in 2 weeks, which is a shame. I know many on here probably felt it wasn't for them, but Dave who runs it is a good bloke, and Id always rather an independent in the space than a chain. His 7/8 quid wines were always nicer than the supermarket equivalent for the same price (and made me feel proper swanky with it all wrapped up nicely).



Darn and drat!  

Have to admit that I'm one of the guilty folk - too often I found it just too much hassle to fight my way through the late afternoon/early evening weekend dining/tourist crowds in Market Row just to pick up a couple of bottles, and ended up buying less good stuff for same price in Coop.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 18, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I saw this new scheme for bikes at Oval today. Not sure how it works. I thought it was abandonView attachment 111611 View attachment 111612 View attachment 111613 ed bike.



It's all over the place: Oval, Clapham &c.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 19, 2017)

The South London Press (and Greenwich Mercury) have been sold by the administrators to Romford based leaflet distributor Street Runners Ltd.
Sounds a bit grim. Didn't know they were in so much trouble - but I'm not surprised.

Will Lambeth have to re-tender their planning ads if Street Runner prove to be a dud?

South London Press sold to Street Runners Ltd - Journalism News from HoldtheFrontPage


----------



## CH1 (Jul 19, 2017)

CH1 said:


> The South London Press (and Greenwich Mercury) have been sold by the administrators to Romford based leaflet distributor Street Runners Ltd.
> Sounds a bit grim. Didn't know they were in so much trouble - but I'm not surprised.
> 
> Will Lambeth have to re-tender their planning ads if Street Runner prove to be a dud?
> ...


Apologies - I see there is a dedicated thread - but the news is new!


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2017)

"Turtle Bay is renowned for its authentic reggae soundtrack, which is a central part of the restaurant experience."

I just sicked up a bit.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 19, 2017)

editor said:


> "Turtle Bay is renowned for its authentic reggae soundtrack, which is a central part of the restaurant experience."
> 
> I just sicked up a bit.



It dread inna Babylon! T'ings a gwaan!


----------



## peterkro (Jul 19, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I saw this new scheme for bikes at Oval today. Not sure how it works. I thought it was abandonView attachment 111611 View attachment 111612 View attachment 111613 ed bike.


I passed the dole office/24 hour shop down there twice on the bus yesterday and there were four laying on the pavement next to the bike hoops (those bits of pipe set in concrete).


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 20, 2017)

Victoria line borked all of Sunday:


> Trains will not run between Victoria and Brixton after approximately 00:40 on Saturday, and all day on Sunday. This is for track improvement work.


----------



## ricbake (Jul 20, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I saw this new scheme for bikes at Oval today. Not sure how it works. I thought it was abandonView attachment 111611 View attachment 111612 View attachment 111613 ed bike.



They were all over the streets around the Oval yesterday - bit of a mess...

_Hammersmith & Fulham Council council said a "glut" of 400 of the yellow bikes had appeared on local streets without any consultation with the council and blocking footpaths. “We're very much in favour of cycling,” said Councillor Stephen Cowan, Leader of Hammersmith & Fulham Council. “But we expect companies to properly consult with us first. This launch could have been much better thought out.”
oBike's UK launch isn't going well because people are the worst _


----------



## technical (Jul 20, 2017)

Just been past the Grand Union/Hope & Anchor on Acre Lane. Grand Union signs look like someone's tried to remove them and there is what looks like a freshly painted Hope & Anchor above the door. Has it changed back?


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2017)

technical said:


> Just been past the Grand Union/Hope & Anchor on Acre Lane. Grand Union signs look like someone's tried to remove them and there is what looks like a freshly painted Hope & Anchor above the door. Has it changed back?


I hope so. The Grand Union closed in May I think.

Ah yes: 


> Previously a Grand Union, The Hope & Anchor is once again part of the Young's family. It will still be the same amazing pub but with a better wine list, a spruced-up interior and, most importantly, a new menu of seasonal British classics.
> Hope and Anchor


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2017)

Added more detail here: Goodbye Brixton Grand Union, hello again Hope & Anchor on Acre Lane


----------



## technical (Jul 20, 2017)

In the mid-90s the Hope & Anchor was a brilliant boozer. Hope it comes close to that.


----------



## northeast (Jul 20, 2017)

Grand Union was not great, they had the option to pay £10 to jump the queue. No thanks! Nice big garden that could be a sorted out, although compared to the Duke of Edinburgh's attempt at a beer garden its amazing !


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2017)

northeast said:


> Grand Union was not great, they had the option to pay £10 to jump the queue. No thanks!


I fucking hate the 'paid VIP queue' bullshit. Good riddance to the place.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 20, 2017)

A few streets off, but does anyone know what's happening in Clapham Common North Side? Loads of streets taped off, tons of OB and massive gridlock all around.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2017)

I rather like this!


----------



## sealion (Jul 20, 2017)

isvicthere? said:


> A few streets off, but does anyone know what's happening in Clapham Common North Side? Loads of streets taped off, tons of OB and massive gridlock all around.


Car crash.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 21, 2017)

Andrew Neil announced that the comedy skit in "This Week" was filmed at Brixton Beach.
Mostly it focused on Quentin Letts, Miranda Green and Kevin Maguire so not sure why it needed to be filmed there.
But it all adds to the vibrancy.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2017)

Bloody hell the Dogstar was busy tonight. All those bloody teachers getting pissed  

gaijingirl


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 21, 2017)

editor said:


> Bloody hell the Dogstar was busy tonight. All those bloody teachers getting pissed
> 
> gaijingirl


----------



## Winot (Jul 21, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Andrew Neil announced that the comedy skit in "This Week" was filmed at Brixton Beach.
> Mostly it focused on Quentin Letts, Miranda Green and Kevin Maguire so not sure why it needed to be filmed there.
> But it all adds to the vibrancy.



Intrigued by the idea of Quentin Letts adding the vibrancy of anywhere.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 21, 2017)

Council planners back new central Brixton hotel

More hotel building proposal approved by Lambeth...


----------



## Angellic (Jul 21, 2017)

Has anyone else received the Pop Brixton publication '2 years on'?


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2017)

Angellic said:


> Has anyone else received the Pop Brixton publication '2 years on'?


What does it say?


----------



## Angellic (Jul 21, 2017)

editor said:


> What does it say?



Not a lot. Meant to bring it to work but left it at home. Some stuff about new tenants, i.e. the knife-sharpening chap, and community engagement.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 21, 2017)

Winot said:


> Intrigued by the idea of Quentin Letts adding the vibrancy of anywhere.


He didn't - he was sent off stage right wearing a lifebelt if memory serves.


----------



## Tropi (Jul 21, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> Council planners back new central Brixton hotel
> 
> More hotel building proposal approved by Lambeth...



They haven't approved that yet. Well, I mean, it's still for up for consultation. I know that the go ahead have probably been decided under the table, like what happened to the Libraries, but I will object anyway.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 21, 2017)

Tropi said:


> They haven't approved that yet. Well, I mean, it's still for up for consultation. I know that the go ahead have probably been decided under the table, like what happened to the Libraries, but I will object anyway.


The planning application has multiple deadlines for "consultation" but the committee date is 1st August.

Somewhat unfortunately Historic England say in their response to the council that they have no objection, and do not require to be further consulted on this application.

I think it looks pretty naff - but really Brixton is now being fragged into line with Kensington and places like that, where unless streetscape is A1** a developer can get away with most things set back 10 metres from the actual street frontage.

The view from Platform 1 of the railway station will go from Ancient to Modern in one foul swoop!


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2017)

Some things on this weekend Brixton What’s On: bars, gigs and clubs in and around town this weekend, Fri 21st – Sun 23rd July 2017


----------



## CH1 (Jul 21, 2017)

editor said:


> What does it say?


As a designer (so I hear) you will be entranced by the inner fly of this wonderful Pop Brixton "2 Years On" (22 page) publication:


----------



## bimble (Jul 21, 2017)

i've got it too. Look at the staples - the staples are very special. A whole new take on the staple, reinventing it as a vibrant creative statement that also holds some paper together.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 21, 2017)

CH1 said:


> View attachment 111812
> As a designer (so I hear) you will be entranced by the inner fly of this wonderful Pop Brixton "2 Years On" (22 page) publication:



Oh, that is badly designed... You shouldn't have information going over the crease in a double page spread.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 21, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> Oh, that is badly designed... You shouldn't have information going over the crease in a double page spread.


That's my fault - the inside cover unfolds to an A3, but my scanner can't cope.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2017)

709 trading days.....that's 10635 trading hours (9am - 12am)....and they are claiming 54% of that time (5757hrs) has been invested in the community.

Interesting...


----------



## CH1 (Jul 21, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> 709 trading days.....that's 10635 trading hours (9am - 12am)....and they are claiming 54% of that time (5757hrs) has been invested in the community.
> 
> Interesting...


Similar logic to syphoning off the Housing Revenue Account to pay for Your Nu Town Hall - as some housing officials will be using the Town Hall, and paid by it.

One could say every voter in Coldharbour Ward has had an hour of community time invested in them by Pop Brixton. But as we all know this would be hype.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 21, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> 709 trading days.....that's 10635 trading hours (9am - 12am)....and they are claiming 54% of that time (5757hrs) has been invested in the community.
> 
> Interesting...


More to the point, what the hell does "invested in the community" actually _mean_ anyway? Planting community flower beds? Meals on wheels for the elderly?


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 21, 2017)

Does anyone know what it's like to live in one of the Valentia Place flats?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> More to the point, what the hell does "invested in the community" actually _mean_ anyway? Planting community flower beds? Meals on wheels for the elderly?



The numbers don't mean a lot without some backup data...and evidence to support that data...


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Similar logic to syphoning off the Housing Revenue Account to pay for Your Nu Town Hall - as some housing officials will be using the Town Hall, and paid by it.
> 
> One could say every voter in Coldharbour Ward has had an hour of community time invested in them by Pop Brixton. But as we all know this would be hype.


A lot of the so-called 'community' time there can just be one Pop Brixton business helping another Pop Brixton business. Whoppee-do. Real community stuff.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 21, 2017)

Thank you for my week long ban for obliquely referencing you whilst being on a mutual ignore. A violation clear to me now.

Except, the mutual ignore was to last one month as it stated in your private message to me. One month elapsed on 6 April 2017, three and a half months ago. Long before my heinous crime.

Unless, of course, it counts as a breach on a technicality, by dint of the mutual ignore not having been rescinded on time. But then, no doubt your week long ban will be beginning soon for this post (one in which you directly quote me):

Citydash is coming to Brixton

I've taken the liberty of reporting the post for you.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 21, 2017)

CH1 said:


> That's my fault - the inside cover unfolds to an A3, but my scanner can't cope.



Ha ha..


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> Thank you for my week long ban for obliquely referencing you whilst being on a mutual ignore. A violation clear to me now.
> 
> Except, the mutual ignore was to last one month as it stated in your private message to me. One month elapsed on 6 April 2017, three and a half months ago. Long before my heinous crime.
> 
> ...


I've taken the liberty of rebanning you for being a  disruptive dick again.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2017)

I thought I'd repost this seeing as it's behind the FT's paywall. The estate agent confirms that many of the incomers are young professionals with flats bought with the assistance of mummy and daddy. 



> In the early 1980s, Brixton’s Railton Road was known by locals as the “frontline”. “You’d avoid it as a kid,” says Mel, a grocer in the south London district’s covered market. These days, a section called Poet’s Corner — a cluster of Victorian streets named after Milton, Chaucer, Spenser et al — is a property hotspot. Flats sell for more than £500,000 and a well turned-out house can cost three times that.
> 
> Local agent Pedder is selling a smart five-bedroom home on Mayall Road for £1.49m, for example. Your neighbours would include actor Mark Rylance who, aptly, lives on Shakespeare Road.
> 
> ...


----------



## bimble (Jul 21, 2017)

editor said:


> I've taken the liberty of rebanning you for being a  disruptive dick again.


the banned list 'reasons' column can be very funny sometimes


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 21, 2017)

I thought pop was a temporary 2 year project,  is it staying then?


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2017)

Here's a thoroughly depressing read.  



> Unsurprisingly, development sites in Brixton attract significant interest from developers. For example, last year Allsop’s Residential Development team saw stiff competition for a vacant D1 health clinic on Railton Road. The property was marketed and sold with the benefit of outline planning consent for five, three-storey town houses. During the course of marketing, more than 300 parties registered interest. Unconditional offers in excess of £1,750,000 were invited, resulting in 16 detailed offers and a successful sale, highlighting the investment appeal of such sites.
> 
> Other notable sales that Allsop has handled in Brixton include the sale of 34 Acre Lane – a commercial property extending to approximately 530 sq m (5,700 sq ft). Prior to the sale by the Residential Auction team, a pre-application was submitted for the conversion of the building to provide seven self-contained flats and the retention of part ground floor retail. Whilst the property provided potential for conversion to residential, a guide price of £1,250,000 was set to generate interest, even without planning consent in place. And, generate interest it did – within two weeks of being on the market Allsop had arranged 40 viewings. Ten offers in excess of the guide price were received prior to the auction, but the lot was still offered in the auction room and sold under the hammer for £2,510,000 in early 2016. With at least ten bidders in the room and such a strong price achieved, this sale demonstrates the appetite for development opportunities in SW2.


Area Focus: The buzz about Brixton - Allsop


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I thought pop was a temporary 2 year project,  is it staying then?


I suspect it's going to be here for fucking years.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 21, 2017)

Is there any breakdown of the 'community time' - schemes helped, how, outcomes?


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 21, 2017)

technical said:


> Just been past the Grand Union/Hope & Anchor on Acre Lane. Grand Union signs look like someone's tried to remove them and there is what looks like a freshly painted Hope & Anchor above the door. Has it changed back?



Their website is currently reporting:

"Due to unforeseen circumstances the pub is currently closed until further notice and we are unable to take calls. Should you require assistance, please email us at hopeandanchor@youngs.co.uk and we'll respond to you as soon as we can"​Hope the beer garden returns soon. Plenty of mates that I drank there with fifteen years ago would fancy a a visit for old times sake. 

On a trivial note - I suspect it will be a bloody nightmare to try and get the black paint of the faience tiles. I'm fairly sure that the original name in 1930s Youngs style tiles was retained behind that false fascia containing the mechanism for the Grand Union blinds?


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2017)

lang rabbie said:


> Their website is currently reporting:
> 
> "Due to unforeseen circumstances the pub is currently closed until further notice and we are unable to take calls. Should you require assistance, please email us at hopeandanchor@youngs.co.uk and we'll respond to you as soon as we can"​Hope the beer garden returns soon. Plenty of mates that I drank there with fifteen years ago would fancy a a visit for old times sake.
> 
> On a trivial note - I suspect it will be a bloody nightmare to try and get the black paint of the faience tiles. I'm fairly sure that the original name in 1930s Youngs style tiles was retained behind that false fascia containing the mechanism for the Grand Union blinds?


What kind of "unforeseen circumstances" closes a recently refurbished pub until further notice?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 22, 2017)

Flood
Asbestos
Infestation
Could be anything....structural issue
Fire Control cert not been issued


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 22, 2017)

CH1 said:


> The South London Press (and Greenwich Mercury) have been sold by the administrators to Romford based leaflet distributor Street Runners Ltd.
> Sounds a bit grim. Didn't know they were in so much trouble - but I'm not surprised.
> 
> Will Lambeth have to re-tender their planning ads if Street Runner prove to be a dud?
> ...


It has shocking to see the decline of what was once staple weekly reading for the local communities in South London.   Over the past 2-3 years - maybe longer, it is noticeable that it has carried virtually no news about Brixton, Stockwell, Tulse Hill, Streatham and West Norwood.  For example, the major floods in the Tulse Hill / West Norwood area in late 2016 have been unreported, despite the impact on local residents.  It is unclear whether they even had any journalists.

One can only hope that their archives do not disappear, or else recent local history will be completely whitewashed by recently arrived interests.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 22, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> It has shocking to see the decline of what was once staple weekly reading for the local communities in South London.   Over the past 2-3 years - maybe longer, it is noticeable that it has carried virtually no news about Brixton, Stockwell, Tulse Hill, Streatham and West Norwood.  For example, the major floods in the Tulse Hill / West Norwood area in late 2016 have been unreported, despite the impact on local residents.  It is unclear whether they even had any journalists.
> 
> One can only hope that their archives do not disappear, or else recent local history will be completely whitewashed by recently arrived interests.



The "journalists" were also the editorial staff.  One of the reasons there was so little news in the SLP after the buy-out was that they relied almost exclusively on press releases and local stringers for news - apparently they didn't even subscribe to a news service.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> It has shocking to see the decline of what was once staple weekly reading for the local communities in South London.   Over the past 2-3 years - maybe longer, it is noticeable that it has carried virtually no news about Brixton, Stockwell, Tulse Hill, Streatham and West Norwood.  For example, the major floods in the Tulse Hill / West Norwood area in late 2016 have been unreported, despite the impact on local residents.  It is unclear whether they even had any journalists.
> 
> One can only hope that their archives do not disappear, or else recent local history will be completely whitewashed by recently arrived interests.


The SLPs full-page, front page, pre-election sponsored advert imploring their readers to vote Tory was a fucking disgrace to journalism.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 22, 2017)

Holy crap that was some wicked thunder!


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2017)

Blimey, the clientele at the Effra Hall Tavern has homogenised somewhat. It's still one of the best pubs in Brixton, but it looks very, very different to how it did ten years ago.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 23, 2017)

editor said:


> Blimey, the clientele at the Effra Hall Tavern has homogenised somewhat. It's still one of the best pubs in Brixton, but it looks very, very different to how it did ten years ago.



Yeah...I went in with gf about 6 months ago and thought the same....

Loads of noisy white folk talking loudly about themselves...

Food still looked good though...only stayed for a pint as the boastful twentysomethings were dissolving my tolerance levels...


----------



## teuchter (Jul 23, 2017)

Not far off 20 years living around Brixton now - and yet somehow I've managed never to notice this before, a few minutes from the town centre - a green square of almshouses just off Ferndale Rd.


----------



## ricbake (Jul 23, 2017)

editor said:


> What kind of "unforeseen circumstances" closes a recently refurbished pub until further notice?


Fire
London Fire Brigade - Brixton - pub fire


----------



## ricbake (Jul 23, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I thought pop was a temporary 2 year project,  is it staying then?



I suspect that Pop Brixton will remain until the refurbishment of Brixton Rec is decided to be uneconomically viable around about the same time the Council manage to vacate International House and the combined sites are offered to a Tescos type development similar to the one in Streatham.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2017)

Could this be the least newsy Brixton news ever? The entire advertorial  'story' is that you can order Ms Cupcakes via Uber Eats. and that's it.
Brixton bakery’s cupcakes by cab


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2017)

ricbake said:


> Fire
> London Fire Brigade - Brixton - pub fire


Blimey. I've added a post here Hope & Anchor on Acre Lane, Brixton (formerly Grand Union) closed until further notice after substantial fire


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 23, 2017)

editor said:


> Could this be the least newsy Brixton news ever? The entire advertorial  'story' is that you can order Ms Cupcakes via Uber Eats. and that's it.
> Brixton bakery’s cupcakes by cab



Wowsers - how's that not an actual ad!!


----------



## Casaubon (Jul 23, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Not far off 20 years living around Brixton now - and yet somehow I've managed never to notice this before, a few minutes from the town centre - a green square of almshouses just off Ferndale Rd.
> 
> View attachment 111914



They're City of London almshouses, if I remember correctly. 
If you're over 55 you can apply for a place there, I've had it in the back of my mind for a while.  

I'm not sure how sustainable it would be, though. I can't believe the owners won't give in to the temptation to sell it at some point in the not-too-distant future. It must be worth an astonishing amount of money.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2017)

Casaubon said:


> They're City of London almshouses, if I remember correctly.
> If you're over 55 you can apply for a place there, I've had it in the back of my mind for a while.
> 
> I'm not sure how sustainable it would be, though. I can't believe the owners won't give in to the temptation to sell it at some point in the not-too-distant future. It must be worth an astonishing amount of money.


I wrote a little piece about those almshouses years ago:
City of London Almshouses, Brixton, LAMBETH south London



And on a related note: The Friendly Almshouses (C) Robin Webster :: Geograph Britain and Ireland


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2017)

Tonight in Brixton! 







Sunday night in Brixton: free live reggae and jazz at the Effra Hall Tavern and Club 414


----------



## bimble (Jul 23, 2017)

^ last Sunday the trumpet player was the one and only 'Tan Tan' (Eddie Thornton) - not the one name-checked in your piece above ed.
I don't know if he was just there as a one off - was a joy to see anyway, he's now 84 though he knocked 30 years off when i asked him one day ages ago in the effra.


----------



## T & P (Jul 23, 2017)

Does anyone know if there is any place in Brixton where I can buy brewing sugar (for brewing beer) on a Sunday evening? ? The likes of Wilko and any large supermarket will be closed now...


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 23, 2017)

T & P said:


> Does anyone know if there is any place in Brixton where I can buy brewing sugar (for brewing beer) on a Sunday evening? ? The likes of Wilko and any large supermarket will be closed now...


If any of the tap rooms are open they might sell you some


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 23, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Not far off 20 years living around Brixton now - and yet somehow I've managed never to notice this before, a few minutes from the town centre - a green square of almshouses just off Ferndale Rd.
> 
> View attachment 111914


It's beautiful in there. I knew the couple who used to be the caretakers. They used to drink in the Canterbury, they're retired now and moved back to Ireland. Back in the day they used to be really good at making sure the Duke of Edinburgh stayed responsible for how their punters carried on on the street outside the Duke.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm at the 414 and it's pretty busy - the band are brilliant as usual. 

Sadly there was another bunch of drunk young arseholes who came in to treat the night like a theme park. 

They clearly had no interest in the music but proceeded to treat the band with no respect by doing stupid exaggerated dances in front of them. 

They were either thrown out or left but WTF. It's a free night with a great band so how dare they treat it as a big joke. Wankers.


----------



## Winot (Jul 24, 2017)

There used to be a gate that would let you cut through from Trinity Gardens to the alms houses but I think it's locked now.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 24, 2017)

Winot said:


> There used to be a gate that would let you cut through from Trinity Gardens to the alms houses but I think it's locked now.


I think there was a sign up specifically saying no way through, actually.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 24, 2017)

editor said:


> I'm at the 414 and it's pretty busy - the band are brilliant as usual.
> 
> Sadly there was another bunch of drunk young arseholes who came in to treat the night like a theme park.
> 
> ...



I sometimes wonder if the stupid exaggerated dances are a result of some stupid modern drugs that are supposed to be shoved up a horse's arse to make them spangly before they go for an operation....

Saying that.....I probably did my fare share of stupid exaggerated dances in the 414 during the 90s....


----------



## Winot (Jul 24, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I think there was a sign up specifically saying no way through, actually.



We might have ignored that. I certainly remember going through at some point.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 24, 2017)

I am surrounded by Jerry Knight's buildings. And everywhere I look there's a crane where he's building another one. An estate agent told me that when viewing a Lexadon flat one must put in an offer the same day, or forget it.  High standard of finish + reasonable price = flats flying off the shelves.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 24, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I sometimes wonder if the stupid exaggerated dances are a result of some stupid modern drugs



I heard that some young people these days are on "alcohol". Thank goodness that wasn't around in our day, otherwise we too might have sometimes behaved like wankers in our 20s.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jul 24, 2017)

And I'm sure that no-one ever had a good old  moan about it.


----------



## bimble (Jul 24, 2017)

Doing stupid pissed dancing is one thing but I think the feeling that editor had at 414 is about something else, when people act like complete arseholes towards the seriously talented jazz musicians who are performing right there in the room with them. Shout-talking over them or filming constantly on their phones, or prancing about in a self absorbed way as if it was a disco not live.
Tan Tan the old trumpeter for instance, he talked once about how much it does matter to him how the audience responds to the music, how shit it is to play for a crowd who don't have any interest or respect for the music at all and what a difference it makes when they do.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jul 24, 2017)

Winston, the drummer in those pics, has been on the circuit for years.  I last saw him play about 15 years ago.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 24, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I heard that some young people these days are on "alcohol". Thank goodness that wasn't around in our day, otherwise we too might have sometimes behaved like wankers in our 20s.



Fuck in my 20s...still happens now...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 24, 2017)

bimble said:


> Tan Tan the old trumpeter for instance, he talked once about how much it does matter to him how the audience responds to the music, how shit it is to play for a crowd who don't have any interest or respect for the music at all and what a difference it makes when they do.



Anyone not respecting Tan Tan's playing needs beating with a trumpet, not entertaining with it.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2017)

bimble said:


> Doing stupid pissed dancing is one thing but I think the feeling that editor had at 414 is about something else, when people act like complete arseholes towards the seriously talented jazz musicians who are performing right there in the room with them. Shout-talking over them or filming constantly on their phones, or prancing about in a self absorbed way as if it was a disco not live.
> Tan Tan the old trumpeter for instance, he talked once about how much it does matter to him how the audience responds to the music, how shit it is to play for a crowd who don't have any interest or respect for the music at all and what a difference it makes when they do.


These people thought it was all a fucking laugh and that the band were just a novelty backdrop for their self-pleasing antics. 

The total lack of respect for the musicians, the venue and the people who were there to enjoy the music was depressing. Thankfully there was plenty of other people there - of all ages - who knew how to respect and appreciate the talent on stage.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 24, 2017)

bimble said:


> Doing stupid pissed dancing is one thing but I think the feeling that editor had at 414 is about something else, when people act like complete arseholes towards the seriously talented jazz musicians who are performing right there in the room with them. Shout-talking over them or filming constantly on their phones, or prancing about in a self absorbed way as if it was a disco not live.
> Tan Tan the old trumpeter for instance, he talked once about how much it does matter to him how the audience responds to the music, how shit it is to play for a crowd who don't have any interest or respect for the music at all and what a difference it makes when they do.


I'm not saying that drunk people dancing can't be annoying when you're there to appreciate the music in a more cerebral way. It is however an occupational hazard of going out to a late night event with a bar in central Brixton, and it has been for as long as I've been around. Ten or fifteen years ago I was going to the sunday jazz night at the effra pretty much every week and some drunken dancing alarmingly close to the drum kit was a regular feature. As were, sometimes, overly loud conversations at the tables in the audience area. Exactly the same issues prevail at the Jazz nights in the Crypt in Camberwell. Sometimes it's intensely annoying, and on the other hand sometimes it's nice to be somewhere that isn't so precious that you get tutted at for coughing, as per classical concerts. It's just how it is at less formal venues, always has been, and always will be. Once the 414 has been converted to a branch of Ronnie Scott's, and Brixton's night life has been fully sanitised for polite head-nodding concert-goers only, maybe expectations can be different.


----------



## bimble (Jul 24, 2017)

i'm no polite head-nodder, i do interpretive dance.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2017)

Curious to see the Londonist listing the Dogstar as one of London's Best Dive Bars


> *Dogstar*
> What the Dolphin is to Hackney, Dogstar is to Brixton. It's been going for more than two decades and the locals' love of the place hasn't waned over the years. At three floors, it's bigger than your average dive, but it's lovingly battered around the edges, and always buzzing.
> 
> 389 Coldharbour Lane, SW9


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2017)

We're getting more of this bullshit in Brixton, Pop Brixton being a prime example. 
Revealed: the insidious creep of pseudo-public space in London


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2017)

Anyone remember the Bang Bang bar on Atlantic Road? 

They've taken it a step further here: 
Protesters rip ‘bullet holes’ wall decor of Brooklyn restaurant


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 25, 2017)

bimble said:


> i'm no polite head-nodder, i do interpretive dance.



*BURN THE WITCH!!!*


----------



## bimble (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## sparkybird (Jul 25, 2017)

ViolentPanda 
I'm hoping that wasn't directed at bimble????


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2017)

Interesting titbit: 


> *A man who was guarding Madiba’s life 21 years ago enlisted the help of 2 Good Samaritans who helped them get away during an evacuation.*
> 
> 
> Today, he is using Madiba Day and social media to try to find them to thank them personally.
> ...


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2017)

Update:


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 25, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Not far off 20 years living around Brixton now - and yet somehow I've managed never to notice this before, a few minutes from the town centre - a green square of almshouses just off Ferndale Rd.
> 
> View attachment 111914


shh don't tell everyone.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 25, 2017)

Sunfall, music thingy in Brockwell park, info came though our door. 
They are doing some free and some 50% off tickets for residents near the park, if anyone is interested.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Sunfall, music thingy in Brockwell park, info came though our door.
> They are doing some free and some 50% off tickets for residents near the park, if anyone is interested.


Whoever this lot are, they'te not happy:


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Sunfall, music thingy in Brockwell park, info came though our door.
> They are doing some free and some 50% off tickets for residents near the park, if anyone is interested.


It's run by the same people who do Phonox and the Blues Kitchen chain, which is is owned by the Colombo Group. Not a fan, for various reasons.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 25, 2017)

Don't they run the cafe in Brockwell Park?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 25, 2017)

editor said:


> Whoever this lot are, they'te not happy:




Sunfall's 'Neighbourhood Relations Manager'  - 07749 948670


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> Don't they run the cafe in Brockwell Park?


Not sure, but they're not best pleased at this festival taking place!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 25, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Sunfall, music thingy in Brockwell park, info came though our door.
> They are doing some free and some 50% off tickets for residents near the park, if anyone is interested.



is there a code or something?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 25, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> is there a code or something?


if you want to go, pm me


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 25, 2017)

thanks, but just realised its during Boomtown


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 25, 2017)

bimble said:


>





sparkybird said:


> ViolentPanda
> I'm hoping that wasn't directed at bimble????



Of course it was!!!  She does interpretative dance, which is a classic sign of a witch!!!


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> thanks, but just realised its during Boomtown


Which is about a zillion times better than Sunfall 

See you there!


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2017)

Has anyone the ability to check on the ownership of a Brixton business? There's potentially an interesting story but I need to work out who owns the property.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 26, 2017)

editor said:


> Has anyone the ability to check on the ownership of a Brixton business? There's potentially an interesting story but I need to work out who owns the property.


If its a (British registered) company you can use companies house (free of charge) - and if you have an address the freehold will be registered at the Land Registry (£3)


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2017)

CH1 said:


> If its a (British registered) company you can use companies house (free of charge) - and if you have an address the freehold will be registered at the Land Registry (£3)


I'm trying to work out who owns the property that is being rented by a business. Don't really want to fork out for the privilege though so was hoping someone might have access.


----------



## Angellic (Jul 26, 2017)

Just saw this.
Sudden council U-turn on 3am Brixton open-air drinking plan


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2017)

Angellic said:


> Just saw this.
> Sudden council U-turn on 3am Brixton open-air drinking plan


Already reported here yesterday!
Lambeth Council submits plans for  Brixton Station Road  night market with 3am alcohol licence


----------



## Angellic (Jul 26, 2017)

editor said:


> Already reported here yesterday!
> Lambeth Council submits plans for  Brixton Station Road  night market with 3am alcohol licence



The U-turn?


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2017)

Angellic said:


> The U-turn?


Yes: post #12 says: 


> A few of us just turned up at the licensing meeting and the application has been withdrawn!


----------



## Angellic (Jul 26, 2017)

editor said:


> Yes: post #12 says:



Thanks. Missed that thread, apart from the first post.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 26, 2017)

editor said:


> What kind of "unforeseen circumstances" closes a recently refurbished pub until further notice?



Update on pub website:


> We can confirm that the Hope & Anchor in Brixton will be shut for the foreseeable future due to a fire which broke out on the night of Thursday 20th July.
> 
> Fortunately no one was injured by the fire but the damage to the pub and its garden is extensive.
> 
> We would like to thank fire officers for their swift assistance in controlling the fire and we will continue to work with them to determine the cause.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2017)

lang rabbie said:


> Update on pub website:


I messaged them to ask they day after and got the same answer. I said I was going to run a piece saying just that and they tried to get me not to run the story - even though the front page of their own website said precisely that and the Fire Brigade had published their report on the fire. Seeing as I'd just posted a feature saying the pub was open, I ran the update anyway. Shame it's going to be closed for so long.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 26, 2017)

Winot said:


> There used to be a gate that would let you cut through from Trinity Gardens to the alms houses but I think it's locked now.


I think there was a brief kerfuffle about it about fifteen years ago from residents of Ferndale Road who were inconvenienced by being unable to get to the Trinity Arms pub.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 26, 2017)

editor said:


> I messaged them to ask they day after and got the same answer. I said I was going to run a piece saying just that and they tried to get me not to run the story - even though the front page of their own website said precisely that and the Fire Brigade had published their report on the fire. Seeing as I'd just posted a feature saying the pub was open, I ran the update anyway. Shame it's going to be closed for so long.


Oops, missed your article!


----------



## CH1 (Jul 26, 2017)

editor said:


> I'm trying to work out who owns the property that is being rented by a business. Don't really want to fork out for the privilege though so was hoping someone might have access.


The only person on here that has a Land Registry account (or did) is Rushy.
£3 is less than the cost of buying him a drink I imagine!


----------



## Rushy (Jul 27, 2017)

CH1 said:


> The only person on here that has a Land Registry account (or did) is Rushy.


 Flattered as I am that I remain in the forefront of your thoughts, your imagination continues to reliably steer you on a course towards destination Utterbollocks.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 27, 2017)

Big burst water main on Brixton Hill just by the prison.. Commuter chaos with no buses and almost no cars on the hill.


----------



## jakejb79 (Jul 27, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> Big burst water main on Brixton Hill just by the prison.. Commuter chaos with no buses and almost no cars on the hill.



I walked past where the main must have erupted,   the road looked like it had been hit by an earthquake.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 27, 2017)

Huge crack opens up in road as flooding hits south London


----------



## billythefish (Jul 27, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> Big burst water main on Brixton Hill just by the prison.. Commuter chaos with no buses and almost no cars on the hill.


Brixton was heaven this morning - no traffic, no noise, no crowds at the tube station. Bliss


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 27, 2017)

Lots of fuckwits blocking the crowded pavement around the water main taking those vitally important iPhone pictures...


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2017)

What ho chaps! This is spiffing!

Porters Barbers offers ‘Gentlemen’s Grooming Heaven’ on Brixton’s old Frontline


----------



## Rushy (Jul 27, 2017)

billythefish said:


> Brixton was heaven this morning - no traffic, no noise, no crowds at the tube station. Bliss


No mention of opportunistic boogie boarders or other aquatic enthusiasts this year?


----------



## Maharani (Jul 27, 2017)

editor said:


> What ho chaps! This is spiffing!
> 
> Porters Barbers offers ‘Gentlemen’s Grooming Heaven’ on Brixton’s old Frontline


Oh my actual god.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2017)

Drop me a line if any of you fancy coming to this tomorrow for free:

Beyoncé to Britpop: Brixton Buzz party at Market House – mail us for guest passes! Fri 28th July


----------



## billythefish (Jul 27, 2017)

Rushy said:


> No mention of opportunistic boogie boarders or other aquatic enthusiasts this year?


Alas, it was too early for such shenanigans. I did wonder whether there would be a beach complete with sand castles by the time I get home tonight.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 27, 2017)

In happier Coldharbour Lane hairdressing news Brixton hairdresser up for top award (who knew this place was so interested)


----------



## sealion (Jul 27, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Oh my actual god.


I bet the prices are hair raising.


----------



## sealion (Jul 27, 2017)

I get a crewcut for six quid in brighton and i get to sit in an old inter city 125 seat while im being consulted


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 27, 2017)

Just had a TFL update that Brixton Hill will be closed until at least early next week.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 27, 2017)

sealion said:


> I get a crewcut for six quid in brighton and i get to sit in an old inter city 125 seat while im being consulted



???


----------



## sealion (Jul 27, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> ???





Gloucester Road Barbers photos


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2017)

Oooer. "Pedo windows" 

: Sign the Petition


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2017)

Brixton Hill is going to be closed for days 

All quiet on Brixton Hill as road closed for ‘several days’ after burst water main

#chaosetc


----------



## T & P (Jul 27, 2017)

From the petition two posts up:

"_These buildings - complete with huge  floor to ceiling - what some might describe as Pedo friendly windows - were allowed to go up [...]"
_
Surely if the new buildings have floor to ceiling windows, it's the people who live in the older houses who are best placed to do the paedo-ing.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2017)

T & P said:


> From the petition two posts up:
> 
> "_These buildings - complete with huge  floor to ceiling - what some might describe as Pedo friendly windows - were allowed to go up [...]"
> _
> Surely if the new buildings have floor to ceiling windows, it's the people who live in the older houses who are best placed to do the paedo-ing.


Chuka. Pedo Friendly Window Facilitator.


----------



## bimble (Jul 27, 2017)

Pedo windows is going to stick in my head now, filed next to pavement pizza.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 27, 2017)

Same developer as the overpriced houses in Somers Road with floor to ceiling windows

They certainly weren't great at community engagement during this development either


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 27, 2017)

Check out this property for sale on Rightmove!


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> Check out this property for sale on Rightmove!


Is this the children's bedroom?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 27, 2017)

The only children I've seen move into Somers Road seem to be the grown up posh version..


----------



## teuchter (Jul 27, 2017)

T & P said:


> From the petition two posts up:
> 
> "_These buildings - complete with huge  floor to ceiling - what some might describe as Pedo friendly windows - were allowed to go up [...]"
> _
> Surely if the new buildings have floor to ceiling windows, it's the people who live in the older houses who are best placed to do the paedo-ing.


If the photo in the petition is of the building they are complaining about then I would like to point out that it is neither concrete nor has floor to ceiling windows.


----------



## T & P (Jul 27, 2017)

teuchter said:


> If the photo in the petition is of the building they are complaining about then I would like to point out that it is neither concrete nor has floor to ceiling windows.


That petition is all over the place tbh.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 27, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> In happier Coldharbour Lane hairdressing news Brixton hairdresser up for top award (who knew this place was so interested)


Not seen that - is it the Camberwell side of the station? (address seems to be 196)


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2017)

Club 414 was brilliant tonight


----------



## Ms T (Jul 28, 2017)

According to the FT Brixton is bucking the trend when it comes to house prices which are still rising.  To illustrate their point they mention a house not far from me which is on the market for 1.5 million. 

Subscribe to read

What they don't say is that it's been extended by building upwards and the owners are in fact property developers who are pretending to live there.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 28, 2017)

Ms T said:


> According to the FT Brixton is bucking the trend when it comes to house prices which are still rising.  To illustrate their point they mention a house not far from me which is on the market for 1.5 million.
> 
> Subscribe to read
> 
> What they don't say is that it's been extended by building upwards and the owners are in fact property developers who are pretending to live there.


To obviate the need to self-identify and get a quota - do you mean they say Brixton is still going up, whilst elsewhere is going down?

My gut reaction is that most of London is going down - just looking at Wednesdays in the Standard.

Maybe what we need is a Standard feature on Brixton - then we would get a benchmark for a range of choices in Brixton - without even having to check the estate agents.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2017)

Tomorrow night at The Brixton Pound - free entry!
Come along to the Brixton Pound Summer Party this Saturday, 29th July


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2017)

Ms T said:


> According to the FT Brixton is bucking the trend when it comes to house prices which are still rising.  To illustrate their point they mention a house not far from me which is on the market for 1.5 million.
> 
> Subscribe to read
> 
> What they don't say is that it's been extended by building upwards and the owners are in fact property developers who are pretending to live there.


Can you copy that in as I'm not going to give Murdoch money to read it!


----------



## Ms T (Jul 28, 2017)

CH1 said:


> To obviate the need to self-identify and get a quota - do you mean they say Brixton is still going up, whilst elsewhere is going down?
> 
> My gut reaction is that most of London is going down - just looking at Wednesdays in the Standard.
> 
> Maybe what we need is a Standard feature on Brixton - then we would get a benchmark for a range of choices in Brixton - without even having to check the estate agents.


Yes, Brixton is still going up due to an influx of young professionals.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2017)

Some of the things on this weekend in Brixton 

What’s on in Brixton: weekend bars, gigs and clubs listings for Fri 28th– Sun 30th July 2017


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2017)

Missing moggy:


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2017)

Foxtons blames economic uncertainty as profits plunge by 64%


----------



## nick (Jul 28, 2017)

FWIW, The FT is not Murdoch, but Nikkei


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jul 28, 2017)

editor said:


> Can you copy that in as I'm not going to give Murdoch money to read it!


See  post 230 in this thread for said article. FT was sold by Pearson to Nikkei in 2015.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2017)

nick said:


> FWIW, The FT is not Murdoch, but Nikkei


How evil are they in comparison, on a scale of 1 to 10?


----------



## nick (Jul 28, 2017)

It's all subjective. Where Murdoch is a 10 and Yoghourt Knitting Monthly is a 1, I'd say:
DMGT (Mail etc) is an 8,
Northern & Shell (Express) a 7 along with Telegraph
Grauniad 6
Morning star a 3 as it's mostly harmless
 I'd probably give FT a 5 - It is relatively objective unless talking about Nikkei and if you can accept that it has a financial focus


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2017)

Some pics from last night


















In photos: Brixton jazz and reggae at the Prince of Wales and Club 414 on a Thursday night


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2017)

What a palaver Lambeth Council won’t disclose legal fees as ‘regeneration’ of Fenwick Estate starts from scratch


----------



## CH1 (Jul 28, 2017)

editor said:


> What a palaver Lambeth Council won’t disclose legal fees as ‘regeneration’ of Fenwick Estate starts from scratch


As Jason says in the article this is apparently a turf war between regeneration consultants.

I have been amazed that despite a rolling programme of public consultations the residents of this estate have been somewhat quiescent.

Maybe there are fewer than normal right to buy cases - who are the ones destined to lose most from the normal compulsory purchase terms.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 28, 2017)

editor said:


> What a palaver Lambeth Council won’t disclose legal fees as ‘regeneration’ of Fenwick Estate starts from scratch



I wonder on what grounds the tendering process was contested? Lambeth advertised it in EU. As is required. So what happened?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 28, 2017)

editor said:


> What a palaver Lambeth Council won’t disclose legal fees as ‘regeneration’ of Fenwick Estate starts from scratch



The bigger picture is that this is an example of how a democratically elected body is hamstrung by having to abide by an enforced so called "free market". The power is in hand of business not elected bodies. I'm no Brexiter but this is good example of EU shortcomings.

Secondly Fenwick estate may agree to redevelopment of there estate but under EU competative tendering they have no say in who gets the contract. A democratic deficit imo.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 29, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I wonder on what grounds the tendering process was contested? Lambeth advertised it in EU. As is required. So what happened?



_1.6 Although Mace Limited was not the lowest priced tender, it received the highest score through a 30% price / 70% quality assessment. It was therefore recommended that approval was given to approve the appointment of Mace Limited as the development management team as it had received the highest score based on 30% price / 70% quality assessment. Mace Limited was informed that it had been selected provisionally as the development team manager on 27/04/17. The decision to approve the appointment of Mace Limited was made on 08/05/2017._

Second placed bidder querying the quality scores?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 29, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> _1.6 Although Mace Limited was not the lowest priced tender, it received the highest score through a 30% price / 70% quality assessment. It was therefore recommended that approval was given to approve the appointment of Mace Limited as the development management team as it had received the highest score based on 30% price / 70% quality assessment. Mace Limited was informed that it had been selected provisionally as the development team manager on 27/04/17. The decision to approve the appointment of Mace Limited was made on 08/05/2017._
> 
> Second placed bidder querying the quality scores?


Actually this shows the pathetic nature of Lambeth Council's relations with lawyers and the courts.

Lambeth Council happily evicted local ex-short life people with maximum legal and police paramilitary support, but when it comes to enforcement action where here is planning infringement, beds in sheds or as in this case when a rich contractor "tries it on" Lambeth Council's legal department back right off.
If the council's procurement process was robust in the first place they should have stuck by their guns and sat back waiting for m'learned friends to award compensation for vexatious litigation.

The fact that the procurement has been pulled suggests Councillor McGlone at least has less than 100% confidence in his officers.

Actually I have less than 100% confidence in Lambeth Council as a regenerator.
Apart from creating an environmental blitz worse than anything since World War II there seem now to be some major cost overruns - with no indication of how these will be funded:
1. Somerleyton Road
2. Your new town hall
3. Fenwick

Any more coming up?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 29, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I wonder on what grounds the tendering process was contested? Lambeth advertised it in EU. As is required. So what happened?


I reckon there could be all sorts of possibilities for challenge - including disputing the "quality" assessments that GarveyLives draws attention to.

I once took part in a very minor tendering process for an architect job in the £1 million bracket involving streetscape improvements. A matrix was prepared by the officers of about 25 questions for applicant contractor, which were to be discussed in their interviews, so the panel could comment and "mark".

Fenwick Estate would have been much much more complicated - and open to interpretation. Presumably if there was a large potential reward involved the applicants - if they spent a lot of time and money preparing their bid might chance their arm at litigation.

I wonder do Lambeth tendering documents contain the famous line from newspaper competitions:

"The judge's decision shall be final"


----------



## CH1 (Jul 29, 2017)

urbanspaceman said:


> Article in the FT property section today about house prices / gentrification / attractions of Brixton


Is this City Am a rerun of your FT thingee?
Where to buy and who is buying right now in Brixton

This City AM article is as sterotypical of vibrant Brixton as one could get - with an added special attraction of a facing ad for "The Edge" - the new tri-tower Taylor Wimpey lifestyle zone - including north-facing flats for trainspotters.

The information seems largely culled from Clapham estate agents.
*
"In many ways, Brixton is the capital of south London*" the headline in the internet version of the article gushes, “It’s gone from being Clapham North’s poorer relation to overtaking demand levels... The buyers profile tends to be cash rich parents buying for their children.” says the manager of KFH in Clapham.
Meanwhile the hard copy version (photo below) says "Buzz and burgers draw buyers to Brixton"

Whilst editor is puking I give this journalist the July Urban75 award for alliteration.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 30, 2017)

Brixton hill is once again open to traffic and buses are running. Just as I was getting to enjoy the lack of pollution and noise and the presence of lots more people walking up and down the hill!


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2017)

This is on tonight at the Briton pound cafe -free admission. They're a good local band.

The Severed Limb host album launch party at the Brixton Pound shop, Sun 30th July, free entry


----------



## northeast (Jul 30, 2017)

I might be a bit late to this one but just found that you can use google street view to go back through all the photos they have collected over the years. Looks like you can go back to around 2008 in most of Brixton Official Google Blog: Go back in time with Street View Crazy to see how much the street scene has changed in such a short time


----------



## billythefish (Jul 31, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> Brixton hill is once again open to traffic and buses are running. Just as I was getting to enjoy the lack of pollution and noise and the presence of lots more people walking up and down the hill!


I encountered a National Express coach driving down Helix Road on Saturday afternoon. How it got there I have no idea, but it had a nightmare negotiating the corner into Helix Gardens. Sat nav I suspect.


----------



## aussw9 (Aug 1, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Market row wines is closing in 2 weeks, which is a shame. I know many on here probably felt it wasn't for them, but Dave who runs it is a good bloke, and Id always rather an independent in the space than a chain. His 7/8 quid wines were always nicer than the supermarket equivalent for the same price (and made me feel proper swanky with it all wrapped up nicely).



this is a shame, provided a good selection of wines at a reasonable cost. far better value than anything you got on the high street.


----------



## bimble (Aug 1, 2017)

This Saturday (5th August)  Grove Adventure Playground is re-opening for a family fun day. this is a volunteer-run campaign to raise awareness and save the playground from being turned into a block of flats. 
Please spread the word and bring your children! 

 



(more info when i get a second) .


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2017)

Thread continues here: Brixton news, rumours and general chat - August 2017


----------

